# 2011 - The Year Of The Baby!!



## rachelle1975

Hi is anyone starting DR before Christmas?

We are having cycle 2 starting around 20th providing my next AF comes on time... just wondering if there is anyone else out there who would like to go :wacko: at the same time! :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i really hope i will be, but wont know until we see the nurse on the 7th Dec, so i'll let u know


----------



## rachelle1975

Fingers crossed MrsSunshine, we start around 20th Dec :happydance:


----------



## brumbar

Hey stranger... lets hope i can join you!  if not, hope you get your well deserved BFP, healthy pregnancy and happy and healthy 9months.


----------



## DaisyJump

I am! :) 
Starting on 17th jan. How exciting x


----------



## Wallie

I think I should be starting just before Christmas but not sure what protocol I'm on. I've to wait on AF in December and it should be around 17th December.


----------



## SillyMoo

Hi all, 

I start DR on long protocol on the 11th December..... so excited, nervous and scared at the same time!

fingers crossed 2011 is all of our years!! 

Moo xx


----------



## annmc30

im bck at the clinic 7th dec hopefully start asap


----------



## rachelle1975

Oooh lots of lovely ladies starting!!!

I'm fortunate I don't go on the pill as it makes me feel horrid so CD21 and I'm sniffing! Baseline booked in for January 4th!!

2011 will be ALL for us :dust:


----------



## SillyMoo

I have been put on the pill and i had forgotten how much i hate it after so many years of not taking it... It gives me spots and mood swings, think the fertility drugs are better sometimes!! 

I have baseline scan on the 27th Dec - so will be double jabbing over the new year. Going to be the quietest Christmas and new year on Moo record! Feel a bit bad as its DHs birthday on Boxing Day so will be a quiet one for him too.

Hope you are all keeping warm.

x


----------



## rachelle1975

SillyMoo - your weightloss is fantastic - well done you! You shall be quite the yummy mummy!!! 

My clinic shuts down over crimbo and last time i was a bit tearful and grumpy on the DR part. I start sniffing 20th December and i'm off work from 24-1st Jan - baseline is booked for Jan 4th. This time i'm on Gonal F and a higher dosage so lets see if i can get a new year miracle! :wohoo:


----------



## SillyMoo

Rachelle - I am SO jealous of you going to NY next week!! I LOVE it there, i really wanted to live there for a year or two but never got a job that was interesting enough to allow me to and not really sure what DH would have to say about it either!! 

Hope you get some snow out there too to make it all the more christmassy and special - at least they can cope with snow over there, unlike here!

Awww, thanks for your weightloss comment :) 

They say that the first IVF round is 'research' and that second time they know you better and can therefore have better success so I have everything crossed for you.

You're in Surrey - so am I, whereabouts are you?

xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

I live in Chessington - work in Sutton... late turn today and not fancying going out in this weather thats for sure! Where are you?

Oooh i'd love to live in the States but god i'd be so fat :rofl: Hubby wants to go to Australia and we could both go effortlessly but it's such a huge thing leaving family behind.... decisions decision!

Yep it's that old 'the odds are you'll be preggers within 3 goes' of IVF - all sense flew out the window with cycle one and i was positive it would work - well it did, for a week so onwards and upwards! I figure this cycle will have us closer to that BFP.. and also bankruptcy! :rofl:


----------



## SillyMoo

Haha, i just got home and checked this and now I can see all the smilies, avatars and stuff which are blocked when i am at work and things make more sense now!! :dohh:

Anyhoo, I am near Guildford so opposite end of Surrey. Was properly gutted when i heard that Surrey PCT had stopped IVF funding, i was losing weight to get a free cycle and our appt for referring is 4 weeks too late. But hey, at least we can afford to do at least one ourselves, like you say bankruptcy is the next step:blush: as long as we try as much we can then i went look back with regret.

I am sorry that your last cycle ended negatively. You can only deal with one cycle at a time - at least you know that it works for you which is a massive confidence booster for take 2!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies
well i had my appt with nurse yest and will be starting DR 16th Dec!!:happydance: i can't quite believe it, thought they'd say Jan, have my baseline scan the 29th or 30th dec, i'm feeling pretty excited!

x


----------



## Wallie

mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi ladies
> well i had my appt with nurse yest and will be starting DR 16th Dec!!:happydance: i can't quite believe it, thought they'd say Jan, have my baseline scan the 29th or 30th dec, i'm feeling pretty excited!
> 
> x

:yipee: For once in 3 years I wish my AF would appear too and we can be buddies!


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Can I join you? I am not downregging as am on the short cycle. I'll be taking the pill from cd1 which should be in a couple of weeks (fx'd) and then starting stims in Jan sometime.

I'm feeling really nervous starting again. I just had an early miscarriage after round 2 (round 1 was cancelled due to poor response). 

Wishing everyone loads of good luck xxxxxxxxxxxx:dust:


----------



## Alexapoo

Wow quite a few of us! Can I join? I am having my appointment to see whn DR starts on the 21st. Will be on Lupron injections I think 10-14 days...not sure!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hi i start my dr injections today - very scared as this is my first cycle. I would have thought i would be more excited than i am but maybe its cause it all feels a bit unreal that after 3 years i am finally at this point.

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck!
x


----------



## SillyMoo

Hi all

I started DR injections on saturday, they are LOADS less painful than i expected. The most stressful thing was getting it all ready!! 

How are you all doing? 

Moo x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thats good news that they don't hurt too much! i start mine on thursday, am getting bit nervous now about it all


----------



## Alexapoo

Foe those of you now DRing, how is it? Any symptoms like craziness, moodiness, etc?


----------



## SillyMoo

Hi

I am on day 6 of DR - only symptoms so far is excessive tiredness and a headache, but since i have upped my water intake the headache has eased alot.

Good luck tonight MrsSunshine, hope your first jab goes :thumbup:

misschiefmake - how are you getting on? I know how you feel about starting, its like nothing really happens and then EVERYTHING happens at once. At the moment i feel a bit detached from it all like its happening to someone else, very odd! 

Alexapoo, Silarose and Wallie, hope that you are all ok xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Having bit of a nightmare have massive bruise around injection site, they're hoping it's just cos I've hit a blood vessel, have 2 inject 2moro and if it happens again may need to change to nasal sprays! Really didn't want that need 2 know that everything has gone in properly and won't feel like that with nasal spray :-(


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hi,

Just thought i'd check in and see how everyone is doing. I am coping with the injections ok but seem to be suffering from the odd headache and night sweats! I also had my first hot flush which was an experience :o)

But at least it looks like things are working, right?

Anyone else suffering?

x


----------



## Misscheifmake

[misschiefmake - how are you getting on? I know how you feel about starting, its like nothing really happens and then EVERYTHING happens at once. At the moment i feel a bit detached from it all like its happening to someone else, very odd! 

Hi :o)

I'm ok - coping just about but still feels really surreal! We have been ttc with problems for 3 years now so maybe left it a little long before getting to the first cycle as just dont seem to believe it even though i am sticking teh needle in every night. My only problem is that for some reason i keep bending the needle which makes injecting a bit of an issue!

Hope everyone else is doing ok? :thumbup:


----------



## Wallie

I just found out this week I'll not be down reggin' until 6th January and I'll be sniffing for a couple of weeks first with Suprecur. I sniff once, four times a day.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

Hope everyone is well.

i've not been posting in my diary that i'm starting or put up tickers but figure i will post in here and we can disect things!! The support is lovely but i find it all a bit hard going when it's unsuccessful!

Anyhoo... sniffing is going well, i seem to feel quite nauseaous which i didn't have last time and it took me 40 minutes to eat my breakfast bagel... but i got there! :wohoo:

The drug delivery company are faffing about and not sure if we will get our drugs before we need them to start... they suggested my husband make the 2 mile round trip in case they couldn't deliver... umm... no... you can try please thank you! Worse case scenario i can collect 2 pre filled syringes from The Lister awaiting delivery! xx


----------



## Wallie

I suppose you're right, it's like peeps disect every little part of the IVF process and everyone's super positive, which is great but when it doesn't work out it must be hell. I'm not sure if I'll post alot when I start the process. I'm not much of a poster anyway.

I'm interested to find that you're feeling a bit sickly with the sniffing. Do you do acupuncture, I'm thinking you do. I do and I hope it will help aleviate any side effects but we'll see.

Have a great Christmas and roll on New Year with positive results!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm petrified of needles Evie so the relaxation that it's meant to bring doesn't come & actually makes me more stressed! I got the same DR symptoms last time, a liitke nauseous & heady, less thirsty thus time & I'm tearful but no major strips so hubby is happy! Today is day 7 of DR and scan is a week Tuesday. AF us always 3-4 days late when I DR and I also get a 5 day AF in 2 days which is horrid but it means I'll be ok for my scan!x


----------



## Misscheifmake

I've got a scan tomorrow to make sure that i am fully dr -can't beleive that i am nearly at the next stage. Fingers crossed that everything has gone to plan!! :o))


----------



## rachelle1975

Fingers crossed Misschiefmake! Very exciting stuff - i'm sure you will be okay! :witch: is 3 days late and i'm spotting so she'll be here for definite tomorrow.... scan isn't until next Tuesday so i'll be a sniffing maniac by then! :wohoo:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Scan today and lining is thin with no cysts so ready for the next stage and growing the follies. Injections start from tomorrow just hope i get the mixing right...

Hope everything is working out for everyone else? x


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Misschiefmake - hows the stimms going? I should be starting Tuesday - this time last cycle i was already on day2 of stimms but the clinic is closed so need to DR for a little longer.... i've got all my drugs now, the fridge is choc full of Gonal F which is an improvement on the Menopur last time as it's pre mixed and in ready loaded syringes! what fun!

When is your next scan?x


----------



## Misscheifmake

Stims are going ok but wish my injections were pre mixed! lol

Scan is on tuesday, really starting to get that nervous/sick feeling now, i just really hope that everything goes to plan.

Fingers crossed for the both of us :thumbup:


----------



## rachelle1975

How are you feeling? I bloated really quickly & had a scan on day 6 of stimms after 5 jabs. It's scarynot knowing what your body is doing but I'm sure you'll be responding perfectly & if not they'll just tweak the meds. What are you on?

I did 225 menopur last time upped to 300 after 5 stimms & responded fine, 10 eggs, 9 mature, 6 fertilised & went to blast. My embies needed extra time to get to blast last cycle so this time they are going for 300 gonal f to see if it improves? Fingers crossed!

Last time DH did all the mixing & stabbing as I'm pathetic :blush:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hi , how you feeling and how you getting on? Hope you're not suffereing too much :o)

I have just come back from scan number 1 and feeling very lost in the numbers game. I have 9 follicles in total, one is measuring 18 mm and the others are either 8 or 9 which is apparently a bit small. They are tweaking my meds and increasing me on the menopur from 225 to 300 and hoping that will do the trick in growing the others - as this is my first time i am really confused whether this is a good thing or not. My first reaction was to cry on dh shoulder but now feeling better and convinced we can grow!! Posititivity right?!:happydance:

They did a blood test to try and work out the number of eggs, but being my usless self they tried 3 times to get the blood before they had to take it out of the vein in my hand - as if i hadnt had enough of needles! I dont mind the stabbing bit on myself but like you am making him do all the mixing as i know i would forget to add something and muck it up!

Fingers crossed for your scan? How did it go? Is this your second attempt - i have faith that this is your time x


----------



## SillyMoo

Hi

Sorry I have been AWOL, I avoided computers for the 10 day holiday period but I have been keeping up with you by looking on my phone.

Rachelle  how is the DR going? Any SE? Did AF show?

Wallie  hope that its all going well

Mischeifmake  I am nearly the same as you, my 7 day scan on Monday showed 8 follies all quite small (4mm -12mm) and so they upped my menopur for one night to 225 and then back to 150 and had 9 day scan today and had an additional small follie and the others had grown too and were a more reasonable size  4 at 15mm + . My bloods showed that I could take more menopur so tonight and tomorrow I am on 225 again to try and help them  its such a guessing game, all we can do is have faith in the experts.... but I dont think there is anything to worry about :)

Moo xx
:kiss:


----------



## Wallie

Yeh, I'm all excited, start sniffing for the first time tomorrow morning. Just had my letter through today saying my baseline scan will be on the 24th January too. :happydance:

Sillymoo - glad to hear you're progressing well

Misscheifmake - not sure of how it all works either, you just have to trust them don't you? 

I hope I don't have to do mixing. When I did IUI I used gonal-f and it was in a pen thingy. It was really easy and simple to use. Oh well, never mind, whatever I get I'll just have to get on with it I suppose.

Hope everyone else I've missed are all doing away fine. Who's going to be first to EC you think?


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey ladies, don't worry about the 'small' follies.... Same thing happened to me last cycle and the same dose. Quick tweak & I was good to go! I ended up with 10 eggs, 6 fertilised & we got to blasts so you are all doing well & I promise it's nothing to worry about :hugs:

AFM... day 2 of stimms all done. Have been sicky today but I'll feel better when by body is used to it!! Not posting any of this in my diary so will just keep updates on here, my only worry is a repeat of last time and me going loopy :shrug:

Scan next Monday.... EC prob 17/18!

Wallie good luck with your sniffing!!xx


----------



## Wallie

I had my acupuncture tonight, going weekly just now. Hopefully it will reduce any side effects from the drugs I'll be taking. Here's hoping anyway.


----------



## rachelle1975

FX Wallie - apart from a bit of nausea and fatigue (which is normal since i'm menoausal!) it's actually okay - think the best thing it will do is help with the stress - i didn't even realise i was stressed until i came round from the GA and all my pains and aches had vanished in 30 minutes! :wohoo:


----------



## Wallie

Morning ladies!

Did my first sniff today. Got on fine, rather surprised myself really. I just hope all the millions more go okay.

Hope everyone has a fab day. We've had another dusting of snow last night but at least I can now walk instead of sliding about everywhere.


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done Wallie :thumbup: Just think... couple of weeks and your sniffs will be halved and you'll be jabbing! :yipee:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Morning all :O)

I really messed up my injection last night, i thought i would have a go at mixing myself. Dropped it and lost half of the dose onto the floor - at least my carpet got a good stimming dose! lol

DH had to do an emergency run to the clinic this morning to pick up some more meds so I have some for tonights injection and i am now on strict instructions to leave well alone and leave it to him! 

More optimitic today and starting to feel really bloated so it must be things growing! Also have an extra accupuncture after tomorrow's scan to try and help move things along. Hoping she has magic needles! 

Let me know how everyone else is doing - thinking of you all x


----------



## rachelle1975

Bloating is good mischief! I've only had 2 days and i'm starting to feel uncomfortable - same thing happened last time and i lost weight after EC! I'm like a sponge :haha:

I tried to be brave with my Gonal F pen last night, sat on the bed next to DH taking tentative stabs... ended up with tiny blood spots and he had to do it himself - doesn't even hurt! :blush:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Rachelle - we are such a pair - lol!! 

Really uncomfortable today just went home for lunch and had to put a loser skirt on but still feel like a beached whale! Reckon a gym visit will help or shall i just lie on the sofa?! 

I noticed you're also in Surrey, whereabouts?


----------



## rachelle1975

I live in Chessington, what about you?

Lie on the sofa! I passed out in the gym last cycle... Oh the shame!! Clinic said only light exercise as risk of ovarian torsion :shrug: now there's an excuse!!


----------



## SillyMoo

Hey girls, funny that about your jabbing, last night and tonight DH sway with work so had to prep needles myself and now I'm sure I've done it wrong!! What would we do without them?:kiss:

11 day scan tomorrow and feel really bloated too, all about the elastic waist/baggier clothes I reckon girls. Clinic said v gentle exercise, walking etc which is the best excuse EVER to do nothing and have put on over 3lbs :wacko: 

When are every ones next scans? I'm hopig tomorrow goes well so EC can happen Monday - OmG this is really happening!

BTW, what have you told work? xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ooh silly so close! Reckon your next scan they'll tell you to trigger :wohoo: i did 12 days stimming last time :dust:

My next scan is Monday, day 7, they couldn't do it on Sunday.

Third jab done.... So much more stress free than last cycle :happydance:


----------



## Misscheifmake

So pleased everyone is ok and getting there :) 

Silly, you're really close, exciting! 

Rachelle, I grew up in chessington and now live in addlestone. V close! 

I'm scanning tomorrow and hoping things have grown. Clinic said exercise is ok but glad I read your girls advice and didn't go, sofa it is for the rest of this!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Sorry silly, just read ur work question. I've told my manager as run a fairly stressful department and I want to work from home for some of if it. plus everyone keeps asking me' the child question and after 3 years of being married it's become obvious it isn't happening. Haven't been great at hiding my emotion at times, but I'm lucky as my work are understanding. 

Have you been able to confide?


----------



## rachelle1975

Small world mischief!! Whereabouts in Chessington? I'm only 1 road away from my dad :haha:

Silly, I've told work. I'm a police detective so can't deal with prisoners or be rolling around in fights so currently sitting in a bubble at work!! Not telling friends this time, way too much pressure!xx


----------



## Wallie

I've only told two lovely ladies in HR and a really good mate at work. Infact not mentioning it to boss, he'll guess anyway as he already thought I was going through IVF last year since I had a couple of appts - he thinks he's smart btw. I only heard that through rumour though. I work as a PA to the MD:dohh:

I'm filling in forms for when I need off but I'll just say it's hospital appts but when EC and ET come about I may have to say to the boss I need off for a few days for a procedure.

I honestly wouldn't mind if everyone knew I was doing IVF but it's the whole horrible aftermath if it fails. If it works, who cares!!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Somerset avenue, my parents are still there. Whereabouts are you? Very small world! Lol 

I wish I had kept it a bit more quiet but we were given the run around by our pct so over exicited by the time that the funding came through and couldn't keep my mouth shut. If there is a next time at least I have learnt my lesson!


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh I told anyone that would listen last time, I was so excited! The hard but came when I went back after the m/c and felt like a loser and then I became a bit withdrawn so this time I'm keeping it on the down low :winkwink: and if I'm a lucky lady I'll be keeping it quiet until 2nd tri!

Oh yeah i know Somerset, I had friends that lived there! I grew up in Rollesby near the Bonesgate & now live near Gilders roundabout!x


----------



## Misscheifmake

Just come back from my second scan and the results are all bit strange. 9 follies in total, 8 are all around the same size and range between 8 -10 mm so still slow progress for them. Upping the drugs again so daily dose is now 300 so hopefull that will do the trick.

The problem seems to be my 9th follie which has stupidly raced ahead and now measures 23mm. So large that they are worried that it is going to create ovulation. So i now have to be extra careful at timing the other injection and making sure it is to the same minute each day and that the dose is 100% exact if not a little more. I'm scared now that i'ts going to go wrong. Ideally they want to over-mature that one so it is usless while bringing the other 8 up to the right level but without it causing me to ov.

My lining however is very good and measures over 12 so no worries on that score at least.

I'm setting an alarm to go off at the same time each day now!! :o

Anyone heard of anything similar with good results? x


----------



## mrssunshine78

morning ladies

i've just had my 2nd scan this morning, i've got about 6 follies of 11-12mm and about another 6 less than 10mm, my lining was about 9mm i think she said. have to up my dose tomorrow and sunday, and hopefully ec on wed!!! can't believe it

hope yours goes ahead ok on monday sillymoo

good luck everyone
x


----------



## Misscheifmake

Great news sunshine and if i manage to control my over active follie i may be joinng you on the Wednesday! :o

I've got my deciding scan on Monday, what about you? x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Not having mine till February, but I've been stalking this thread. Good luck to you all!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Misscheifmake said:


> Great news sunshine and if i manage to control my over active follie i may be joinng you on the Wednesday! :o
> 
> I've got my deciding scan on Monday, what about you? x


yeah my scan is monday too, will keep my fingers crossed for both of us xx


----------



## SillyMoo

Hi girls

Wow, Mishcheifmake and Sunshine, you are growing some great follies there!! Congrats!! I am sure that the buserelin will stop that naughty big follie from leaving the pack Mischeif and the menopur will get the others growing :thumbup:

I had my deciding scan today and I also have a very dominant follie of 21mm (was 16 on weds!) and the rest (12no.) are comparatively small from 10-17mm. They did a blood test to decide whether i should continue with the Menopur a bit longer or go ahead for planned EC.

Now, a little unusually, I am having normal dose of buserelin/menopur tonight and then tomorrow AM I am having 225 menopur, buserelin at 6.30pm and then 3vials of Pregnyl at 8.30pm and EC is going ahead on Monday!! OMG, its happening!! :happydance:

I told my bosses boss yesterday (my boss works at home) about IVF and he was SO lovely about it and said to take as much time as i need and to take next week off as planned sick leave rather than holiday - Wowsers! I was quite worried about telling him as I work with all men and its very female problem so its a massive relief, probably helps that his wife is a midwife.... thanks for your advice ladies.

Hugs to everyone, Moo xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Wow - excellent news Moo. See they can be understanding.... at times!! lol

Hope everything goes to plan for your Ec on Monday. We can all do this, right!! :O


----------



## mrssunshine78

wow fab news!!! good luck!! :happydance:

tbh i've found that my male boss at work has been fab, he's been more sympathetic than my female boss, i popped in to see him today (i work at the hospital) when i went for scan and bloods, he asked what was wrong with me (i'm off sick at the mo), i said the drugs were making me feel crappy, and he just told me to go home and rest. 

x


----------



## Misscheifmake

Bleugh and double bleugh today.

Just came back from my scan and Wednesday's egg collection has been cancelled. I now have 11 follies so grown another 2 since the last scan. But only 2 measure bewteen 16 -20mm, the rest are being stubborn and still hovering around the 8-13 mark. This excludes my large follie which now measures in at a staggering 32mm. They are going to have to exclude this from collection as will be over-mature.

They have upped the drug dosage one last time and will give me another scan on Wednesday to see if that has done the trick. As the nurse said we just have to hope. 

So i'm running the risk of having a cancelled cycle :sad2:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Misscheifmake said:


> Bleugh and double bleugh today.
> 
> Just came back from my scan and Wednesday's egg collection has been cancelled. I now have 11 follies so grown another 2 since the last scan. But only 2 measure bewteen 16 -20mm, the rest are being stubborn and still hovering around the 8-13 mark. This excludes my large follie which now measures in at a staggering 32mm. They are going to have to exclude this from collection as will be over-mature.
> 
> They have upped the drug dosage one last time and will give me another scan on Wednesday to see if that has done the trick. As the nurse said we just have to hope.
> 
> So i'm running the risk of having a cancelled cycle :sad2:


aww its crap isn't it? my EC has been cancelled on wed too, looks like it might be fri for me, my follies are being silly too, think they said there are about 4 that are 16-17mm, and the rest are around 12-15. i also have another scan and bloods on wed, i'm keeping everything crossed for both of us :hugs:

good luck xx


sillymoo - hope your ec goes well today :hugs: xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Fingers crossed for Wednesday ladies :hugs: my clinic won't give EC dates until you ate ready... Less worry & stress I think :thumbup: my NHS clinic gave a predicted date which I would never have made. I'm sure you will both be good by Wednesday, 2mm per day & you'll be popping! My friend did 16 days of stimming as she had a slow response & got her BFP on 6 eggs!

AFM, lining is really good & lots of follies at today's scan measuring 10-13mm... This is a much better response than last cycle & I have a nice bit if hope this time :yipee: since we had an early m/c last time I'm much happier my lining is ripe for implantation :wohoo:

Next scan midday Weds... No call from clinic re my bloods so I guess I'm responding ok x


----------



## SillyMoo

Evening

Sunshine and Mischeif - i wouldnt worry about your folly sizes, at my second scan they warned me that I might be late for EC too but by the next scan the smaller ones had caught up. You want them to be mature so that you can get them to fertilise to its best to wait even though i know thats _really_ hard as you just want to move on to the next stage. 

Rachelle - your scan sounds really positive too, how exciting and great that the response is better on this round. 

Am sending all 3 of you good follie growing vibes 

AFM - all went well today: 14 follicles and 7 eggs, all of which are mature and ok to go. We have had to have ICSI cos DHs sample was borderline in some places and the embryologist thought we would be at risk of failed fertilisation with IVF.

So now, just the waiting game to see if any of the crew are going through to the next round....

I am quite uncomfortable though but ok if I dont move too much so getting DH to do loads for me while I can :laundry:

Keep up the PMA girls!! :hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Huge congrats silly! I'm predicting a fab fert report tomorrow! My friend dilly is currently in 1st after similar from EC :wohoo:


----------



## mrssunshine78

thats great news!! hope you get some good news tomorrow too :hugs:

good luck rachelle, sounds like you've got some good follies going on there :hugs:

xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Congrats on your EC Silly - i'm sure you'll get a great report on that, let us know x

Rachelle - sounds like this time is going really well, those follies sound great x

PMA right guys. I have drunk so much milk and eaten so much protein today that i really might go pop!


----------



## rachelle1975

ODing on protein... Hardcore! I have a protein shake but that's about it on top of normal diet! Last time I should have bought a cow :rofl:


----------



## SillyMoo

Just popped on to let you know that we had 6 eggs fertilise and are having ET tomorrow morning. Any opinions on having 1 or 2 embys put back? 

Sorry for lack of personals, been awake worrying about the call since half 3!

Night night, folly growing vibes to you all
XxX :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Thats great news Silly - So so so pleased for you.

Personally i would want two but that's just cause i'm quite looking forward to the possibility of twins. I have waited all this time so why not get two for the price of one!! 

x


----------



## Misscheifmake

rachelle1975 said:


> ODing on protein... Hardcore! I have a protein shake but that's about it on top of normal diet! Last time I should have bought a cow :rofl:


Oh yep completely overdosing. Protein shake for breakfast, a litre of milk during the day, fish for lunch and chicken for dinner! 

And i wonder why i am so bloated?? lol


----------



## mrssunshine78

SillyMoo said:


> Just popped on to let you know that we had 6 eggs fertilise and are having ET tomorrow morning. Any opinions on having 1 or 2 embys put back?
> 
> Sorry for lack of personals, been awake worrying about the call since half 3!
> 
> Night night, folly growing vibes to you all
> XxX :sleep::sleep:


I too would personally go with 2, i would love twins, the consultant told us they had better success rates when 2 were put pack 

good luck
x


----------



## rachelle1975

Silly, fantastic fert report :wohoo: since they are doing a 2-day transfer I would go for 2 embies for definite! It gives you more chance of a :BFP: for sure! Will they not try for a 3 or 5 day transfer since you have good embies?xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Well last and final scan and they have grown enough to let me have ET on Friday! Wohoo!!

Only 4 of good enough size but they said that will do and if it doesn't work they know to increase the drugs next time! I'm still willing a bit of final growth :o))

I'm excited now and ready for stage 2!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done mischief! 4 is good & they may even find more on the day :yipee:

I'm just off for my scan but my train has been cancelled :hissy:


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done mischief! 4 is good & they may even find more on the day :yipee:

I'm just off for my scan but my train has been cancelled :hissy:


----------



## SillyMoo

Rachelle - good luck with your scan Hun, let us know how it goes. 

Mischief - During my EC they found an extra egg so you'll be good. Sending growing vibes to you :thumbup: have you got a date for EC? 

Sunshine - how're you doing?

OMG OMG - I'm PUPO!!! 

We had 2 'very good' (but not top grade) embryos put back this morning.... Scared to go to the loo and I really really feel like AF is about to turn up as have the classic signs but was assured it's just all the hormones.... Obsessing already and only been PUPO for 2 hours :dohh: will find out later if any of the others are good enough to freeze but looking unlikely. I am still amazed at seeing the little embies this morning, 1 was starting to divide again when we looked at them. Mental. 

Off to find some chocolate!! 

Hugs, Moo xxxx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Congrats moo!! So pleased you got to the on board stage and now send loads of sticking vibes... :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo: 12 follies over 14mm and another 4-5 at around 10-11mm so provisionally EC monday, scan Friday to confirm :yipee: just relieved all is an improvement on last cycle x


----------



## Misscheifmake

Fantastic news Rachelle - good growing efforts! :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Congrats PUPO Silly :dust: :wohoo: :yipee:

Article in the paper said 50% more likely to get preggers if you laugh after transfer... So get the comedy rolling :wohoo:


----------



## Blue12

Great news Rachelle!!! :hugs:

Best wishes to all of you ladies here. xo


----------



## mrssunshine78

Ec on Friday! Yay I'm excited and nervous :happydance: But e2 is high so I'm at increased risk if ohss, so that's not so good

Monday for u rachelle that's fab news

Pupo for silly congratulations! Hope they're sticky!

Good luck ladies
Xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done Mrs sunshine! Keep up the fluids (and constant peeing!!) next week you'll be a PUPO princess :happydance: :dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm peeing for England already! Lol

Yay next wk we'll both be PUPO! Very exciting!


----------



## mrssunshine78

we're egg collecing together then misscheifmake!! how are you feeling? i'm quite excited, but scared too 

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Are you guys having sedation or GA for EC? I was petrified last time (hyperventilating!!)... It was virtually pain free I promise, I've had worse pain banging my funny bone & went home to do housework!


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm just having sedation, they only giva ga in exceptional circumstances

u did housework!! lol, i'm gonna do as little as possible


----------



## rachelle1975

Yeah I know dreadful aren't I!! I don't normally do housework so hubby was most pleased!

My clinic only do GA... it was bliss, in and out in 15 minutes :wohoo:


----------



## Wallie

Oh, all sounding good and everyone's really excited today. So pleased we finally have someone PUPO, are you the first silly?

Good luch Rachelle and MrsS, all sounding fabbarooney!!!:happydance:

update: Had my info evening tonight at the Hospital. Informing but boring but anyway all done and dusted and at least OH has learnt a few things :rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

Ahhh glad DH is learning Wallie, mine just does a good ostrich impression! Mind you... He did feel suitably guilty when he saw how bruised my tummy was this evening :haha:

When do you start stimms?x


----------



## Wallie

Rachelle looks like I'll be on stimms until 28th January - seems ages away. That's what I gathered from the info evening. Baseline scan Monday (24th Jan) then the following Friday (28th Jan) start injections, obviously still staying on the sniffing at the same time too. A week later (4th Feb) I go in for an action scan to see how my follies are developing and then after that the decision for EC. So according to MY dates I've worked out myself, EC will be w/c 7th February sometime.


----------



## rachelle1975

How come they don't start stimms once your baseline is confirmed? Wow its all coming around so fast now huh?

I'm loaded up with bum bullets.. 2 per time this cycle! Nurse said double progesterone could have made a difference to the outcome last time... Not what I wanted to hear! Anyway... I'm good to go despite a slight breakdown this evening! Damn drugs!!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

mrssunshine78 said:


> we're egg collecing together then misscheifmake!! how are you feeling? i'm quite excited, but scared too
> 
> xx

Yay!!

A little worried but mainly just glad that the first stage is over as was doubting would make it this far.

Glad that i dont have to inject today though! 

Just one more day to go and this time tomorrow it will all be over! :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

rachelle1975 said:


> How come they don't start stimms once your baseline is confirmed? Wow its all coming around so fast now huh?
> 
> I'm loaded up with bum bullets.. 2 per time this cycle! Nurse said double progesterone could have made a difference to the outcome last time... Not what I wanted to hear! Anyway... I'm good to go despite a slight breakdown this evening! Damn drugs!!!

:hugs:

Just think it may or it may not of, but this is the time that counts and this time its double protection x


----------



## Misscheifmake

rachelle1975 said:


> Ahhh glad DH is learning Wallie, mine just does a good ostrich impression! Mind you... He did feel suitably guilty when he saw how bruised my tummy was this evening :haha:
> 
> When do you start stimms?x

Oh i hate the bruises!

I dont think i'm very good at injecting as even my accupuncturist laughed at my collection of bruises, my stomach looks a mixture of green and yellow! :haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

Mischief that's what mine looks like! Last cycle was fine - they were sore (on Menopur) but no bruising - this cycle less painful (Gonal F) but bruised to buggery! Not to mention the crying... i have now started crying everytime DH comes near me with a needle :blush: he just ends up feeling guilty! I'm blaming the hormones!!!! :haha:

So ready for it all to be over now.... not sure i can do this a third time :shrug:


----------



## Wallie

I think my hospital just like everyone to be at the same stage for some reason, I think that's why I'm sniffing for so long. Wish I wasn't though, obviously.

Yip its coming round so fast. Before you know it I'll be PUPO :rofl:


----------



## mrssunshine78

my stomach is green and yellow too, i'm so glad its not just me!!

good luck tomorrow misschiefmake

glad everything is going ok wallie, the time will fly honest :hugs:

xx


----------



## SillyMoo

Good luck with EC tomorrow girls, hope theres lots of juicy eggs!!!

Lots of love xxx :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Good luck Sunshine for tomorrow too :hugs:

I am currently eating haagen daz to help!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Good luck ladies !! May your follies be bountiful :thumbup:

Mischief.... Haagan daz almost guarantees pregnancy but Ben & Jerrys is a definite :haha:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Just as well i stole some of DH's Ben and Jerry's then isnt it!! :)


----------



## Wallie

To give you a laugh ladies, a dept at work has never ending ladies pregnant. Just yesterday found out another girl is expecting, so I went in today and sat in their seats!! :rofl: I'm hoping it's catching :rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

Misscheifmake said:


> Just as well i stole some of DH's Ben and Jerry's then isnt it!! :)

Doub ice cream whammy means twins... Honest :haha:


----------



## Blue12

Wallie said:


> To give you a laugh ladies, a dept at work has never ending ladies pregnant. Just yesterday found out another girl is expecting, so I went in today and sat in their seats!! :rofl: I'm hoping it's catching :rofl:

:rofl: 

That is the best attitude ever!!! You can only succeed with an attitude like that!!!

Best wishes for the EC ladies tomorrow. xo


----------



## rachelle1975

Scan do, bloods are really high & I have 16 follies! Last time only 10:wohoo:

EC booked for Monday, in at 7 & I'm first in as well. Only 5 on the list so private room too :yipee:

I am so hopeful & so excited.... Please let us be 2nd time lucky :dust:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Rachelle - Great news, 16 folllies - wohoo!

Just got back from ec and now wrapped up on the sofa. Got a total of 6 eggs.

Dh's sample has gone a bit downhill again since the last test and 97% were abnormal so doing ICSI.

Fingers crossed for the phonecall tomorrow.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey mischief! Well done on the eggs, how you feeling? My DH also had a bad result last IVF, his count dropped to 2 million & 90% abnormal. Consultant said stress prob affected it but do long as we got 10 sperm we were fine :hugs:

FX that your eggs & sperm are getting it on in the lab of love! Xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

I'm doing ok - a bit dopey and uncomfortable but nothing too bad. 

His Sa results were terrible when we first started out so not really suprised by the ICSI route. On his last test he somehow managed to provide a normal test but they did say that due to the past results this could have been a fluke and it may revert! 

I'm happy - just hoping that they the eggs and sperm are having lots of fun together :haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm sure your eggs are being treated to a candlelit meal as I type this... Followed by a night of unbridled passion :rofl:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hang on we need to remember this is my DH so the candlelit is out and a ready meal/takeaway is in!! :rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

My clinic just called to say my blood levels are great but they are concerned I may be at risk from OHSS. So no more stimms only sniffing & now another scan at 9am to see what's happening re EC... could be tues/wed to avoid OHSS. FFS!! :hissy:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Sorry Rachelle Big Hugs xxx

But its still good and what's a one day delay if they collect on Tuesday? They will be collecting and this is still your month!


----------



## rachelle1975

Yeah I think it's because I don't know?? She said my bloods were good so being cautious but fearful they could cancel?? Ah poo.... Bloods tomorrow & hopefully I can still trigger if they've not gone up. Fingers crossed x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies, I'm feeling bit shitty post egg collection, and a bit disappointed only 4 eggs :cry: in a bit of pain

Glad yours went well misscheifmake, hope we get good news in the morning :hugs:

Hope everything is ok 2moro rachelle and that u can trigger :hugs:

Xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ah mrs sunshine don't be disappointed, you have 4 lovely eggs & that's 4 chances of a baby. I had 10 and got nothing, my friend had 2 and get her BFP so it's all a numbers game. Here's hoping tomorrow brings you a good fertilisation report :dust:


----------



## Wallie

rachelle1975 said:


> Scan do, bloods are really high & I have 16 follies! Last time only 10:wohoo:
> 
> EC booked for Monday, in at 7 & I'm first in as well. Only 5 on the list so private room too :yipee:
> 
> I am so hopeful & so excited.... Please let us be 2nd time lucky :dust:

Oh best of luck! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Misscheifmake said:


> Rachelle - Great news, 16 folllies - wohoo!
> 
> Just got back from ec and now wrapped up on the sofa. Got a total of 6 eggs.
> 
> Dh's sample has gone a bit downhill again since the last test and 97% were abnormal so doing ICSI.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the phonecall tomorrow.

Wow, great stuff MissC, that's good. Good luck for report tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Well done Sunshine, 4 is a good number - 4 chances and at the end of the day we only need one xx

Rachelle - i have my fingers doubly crossed and you'll get there, i can feel it xx

Just had my first update and 5 out of the 6 eggs were able to be injected. Going to call tomorrow with the fertilisation update.


----------



## Wallie

mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm feeling bit shitty post egg collection, and a bit disappointed only 4 eggs :cry: in a bit of pain
> 
> Glad yours went well misscheifmake, hope we get good news in the morning :hugs:
> 
> Hope everything is ok 2moro rachelle and that u can trigger :hugs:
> 
> Xx

Don't worry Megg only had four eggs and she got her :bfp: so it can still happen even with four. :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Rachelle, like you say they're just being super careful with you. Best of luck tomorrow and hope they say all go for Monday :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks lovely ladies... Think I'm being a tad mental... My friend who was an IVF nurse just talked sense into me & now I'm chilling.... Ish!! :blush:


----------



## Wallie

Please try, get in a good place, it will happen either Monday or Wednesday, it's just a little up in the air just now, that's all. :hugs:

See if you've got a funny film or something to watch but keep occupied if you can.


----------



## Misscheifmake

rachelle1975 said:


> Thanks lovely ladies... Think I'm being a tad mental... My friend who was an IVF nurse just talked sense into me & now I'm chilling.... Ish!! :blush:


The whole process sends you mental doesn't it :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hilariously after they cancelled my cycle last April I said 'never again'..... After the m/c and second cycle I said 'never afain' but here I am!! I shall liken
It to childbirth... Allegedly you forgot the pain due to the bundle of joy.... With IVF I reckon you forgot the crap because you know longer feel like a swollen bloated bipolar monster :rofl:


----------



## Misscheifmake

I think you hit the nail on the head rachelle, definitely bloated bipolar monster syndrom!! Lol x


----------



## rachelle1975

Had my bloods done, just waiting on the result. Wednesday was 7000, yesterday was 12000. If it's under 15000 they'll do EC Monday or Tuesday! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Just had a call from the embriologist and 4 out of my remaining 5 have fertilised :thumbup:

Just fingers crossed now that the remaining 4 continue to do well and i'll be welcome them back home on Monday.

Do you think they'll let me have all 4?? :winkwink:


----------



## Misscheifmake

rachelle1975 said:


> Had my bloods done, just waiting on the result. Wednesday was 7000, yesterday was 12000. If it's under 15000 they'll do EC Monday or Tuesday! Fingers crossed!

It's going to happen!


----------



## Misscheifmake

By the way is it normal to put on weight through this? I am about 7lbs heavier than normal but feeling about 20lbs!


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck rachelle, keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

all 4 of my eggs have fertilized so i'm happy about that, now they just have to keep dividing

misscheifmake, i was wondering if they'd let me have all of mine too lol!! if its monday for et i'll def go for 2, if its wed they'll only let me have 1

good luck ladies, looks like lots of us will be pupo next week!! :happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

Mrs Sunshine and Mischiefmake! Sounds like that candelit dinner/Maccy Ds/Takeaway did the job last night... what lovely well performing Embies you have :wohoo:

Well got the call this arvo.... we are go! go! go! for Monday morning!! :yipee:

My estrogen levels were 7000 Wednesday, 12000 Friday (hence the panic) and this morning i got told if they are over 15000 they can't do EC Mon/Tues as i'm at risk of OHSS after trigger and EC... anyhoo.... bloods were 15120.... so i'm first on the list for Monday morning! So relieved...think it may be more uncomfortable than last time and they will probably fill up after they are drained BUT... it'll be worth it if i get a sticky :bfp: So... 7am i will be at The Lister and by 9.30 i'll be propped up in bed watching a movie :thumbup:

Not long now until we are all PUPO Princesses!!! :dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

That's fab news! Yay here's to us all getting sticky bfp's xx


----------



## SillyMoo

Just checking up on you all and so much exciting stuff has happened!!

Mischief - fantastic news about your embies!! :happydance: Monday will be super exciting, would be great if you could've had them all put back wouldn't it?? I felt like a house the night before EC so weighed myself and then again after ET and had lost 5lbs, assuming it's just bloating and water retention so you'll be back to your pre pincushion state soon (but not for long cos of the big tummy you'll be getting ;) )

Rachelle - what a relief about your blood results. Monday will be here before you know it. Chill out till then, hope you're not too uncomfortable. You made me laugh with your description of being a swollen bipolar monitor. :haha: 

Mrssunshine - so pleased to hear that you had such a fab fertilisation rate. What a relief :happydance: would you prefer Monday and 2 or weds and 1??? 

Spoke to the embryologist today and the other 4 embryos arrested just before blast stage so none to freeze. Worried me that the ones on the mothership may have stopped too :nope:


----------



## rachelle1975

Silly the ones on the mothership have the added bonus of being snuggled in tight where they should be... A petrie dish isn't quite the same! Now legs up, fingers crossed & repeat after me .......'ohmmmmmm....I will get pregnant, I am pregnant' :dust:


----------



## Blue12

SillyMoo said:


> Spoke to the embryologist today and the other 4 embryos arrested just before blast stage so none to freeze. Worried me that the ones on the mothership may have stopped too :nope:


SillyMoo I hope you don't mind me popping in here. My last cycle none of my remaining embryos made it to blast (none to freeze), but one that they put back got me my bfp, try not to let it worry you. Praying for you. xo


----------



## SillyMoo

Thank you both so much for the reassurance my PMA is quite low today so I really appreciate it xxxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

sillymoo i'm sure everyting will be fine, like rachelle said, a petri dish isn't really ideal conditions! :hugs: good luck :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Mrssunshine - so pleased to hear that you had such a fab fertilisation rate. What a relief :happydance: would you prefer Monday and 2 or weds and 1??? 

i don't know what i'd prefer to be honest, i know the succes rate is better for blasto, so i just don't know :dohh:


----------



## rachelle1975

I take it you're NHS hence the transfer options? If they are all going ahead strongly & they can't pick a leader at day 3 will they automatically go to day 5?x


----------



## SillyMoo

Good luck for tomorrow Rachelle, hope they get some juicy ones xxx:kiss:


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks silly :hugs:

Brain is currently working overtime and having a worry!x


----------



## Wallie

I really can't imagine how you're feeling Rachelle but best of luck for tomorrow's transfer. I hope this works and gives you that :bfp: we all dream of...

:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks Wallie. Over analysing the fact I'm not in as much pain as I was and wondering if my eggs have fallen out :rofl:


----------



## Wallie

rachelle1975 said:


> Thanks Wallie. Over analysing the fact I'm not in as much pain as I was and wondering if my eggs have fallen out :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

I was just texting Dilly who obviously made sense due to her IVF nurse history... No drugs = less bloating... I'm such a plum!! :haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey ladies hope you're all good!

Lying in hospital bed watching dinner for schmucks! :thumbup:

15 eggs & feel like a Clydesdale horse kicked me in my lady bits but other than thar I'm A Ok :dust:


----------



## SillyMoo

Fab news Rachelle, take it easy and get spoilt rotten for the next few days. Mwah xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks Silly, hope your PMA is good :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

hi rachelle just dropping by to see how you got on, 15 eggs that is fab hun x:hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

15 is amazing - well done Rachelle!!! Got to be happy with that!

I'm just resting after transfer. 2 of mine didnt make it, but the remaining 2 was a perfect 8 grade and a very good 7 grade which were already developing to the next stages.

As had none to freeze they have allowed me the option to have both on board so hoping they both snuggle down and make themselves very comfy.

Sending lots of vibes to them right now.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hurrah for double trouble & perfect cells mischief! :yipee:

Hopefully out if here 12.30 but already feel bloated so
Gotta be careful... DH reckons a Mcflurry will sort it out :haha:

No pain or discomfort at all now :thumbup: I love GAs :winkwink:


----------



## Misscheifmake

I had a mcdonalds after collection - its recommended by me! lol xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ahhhh well if it's recommended by you I should definitely go for it :haha:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies, I'm PUPO too! Yay they put 2 back in, they're 8 cells, 1 grade a the other b, unfortunately the other 2 were only 5 cell, so no freezing :-( but never mind am excited to be PUPO

Good news about all your eggs rachelle! You'll be PUPO soon too!

Yay misscheifmake you're PUPO too

Really hope we all get our bfp's
:hugs: to all
Xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Yay!! well done sunshine!!


----------



## SillyMoo

What a fab day!! SO excited for you all.....

I found that a burger in afternoon and then a huge bar of chocolate in the evening helped me get over my GA :thumbup: the embryos also like chocolate too so its essential after ET too :haha:

xxx


----------



## Misscheifmake

They got a welcome home DH fryup this morning - just to settle them in of course!! x


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done sunshine!!!! :dust:

Stop off at maccy ds for a lion bar Mcflurry & jobs a goodun! Definitely needed sugar as started weeping for no apparent reason! I'm mental :blush:


----------



## mrssunshine78

rachelle1975 said:


> Well done sunshine!!!! :dust:
> 
> Stop off at maccy ds for a lion bar Mcflurry & jobs a goodun! Definitely needed sugar as started weeping for no apparent reason! I'm mental :blush:

stupid hormones, they make us crazy!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

SillyMoo said:


> What a fab day!! SO excited for you all.....
> 
> I found that a burger in afternoon and then a huge bar of chocolate in the evening helped me get over my GA :thumbup: the embryos also like chocolate too so its essential after ET too :haha:
> 
> xxx

and here i was eating salad for dinner!!! how dumb am i?? i'm blaming the hormones!!

how r u feeling? i think its weird to know that these little embies are there just waiting to get all comfy


----------



## SillyMoo

Sunshine, what are you doing eating salad!?! You need sugars for energy (well, thats what I reckon) but then I will probably pay for it at fat club tonight!! 

I have just realised hte chilli prawns i had planned for dinner are a no no seeing as they are shell fish!! :dohh: now need to think up something else. What a sillymoo!

I have nothing to report, I am worried as I feel normal today, no real aches, pains or signs and I actually feel like all the drugs have gotten out of my body. Still not sleeping very well though :sleep: it is weird to be PUPO, have never even got this far before and keep thinking about them and if they are doing ok.....

:hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Just had my acupuncture session to try and bed them in. It's a very surreal feeling to know they are in there.. 

I dont want to even think about how i'm going to cope without over analysing over the next two weeks.


----------



## rachelle1975

Oooh the anesthetiser gave me acupuncture whilst I was out, where would she have done that?

The best thing you can do when you are PUPO is laugh according to new reports! I spent 2 days crying after my blasts went back as the consultant was rather blunt saying my grade 2s were a bit poo.... She's broken her arm this time so no traumatic ET for me!!

I didn't feel anything until equivalent if 7/8 DPO when I got implantation cramps.... I have a symptom spotting list in my journal so I'll go dig it out!

Just had a 2hr nap with DH who felt tired & emotional going back to the lister after the m/c. Ahhhh he's so lovely :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Check out below...

this is what happens in a 3dt : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Misscheifmake

Thanks Rachelle - that will help loads.

Accupuncture hit points down both legs and in my hands - she also put a couple in my right eat. And then put a heat lamp over my stomach.

Every little helps right!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

SillyMoo said:


> Sunshine, what are you doing eating salad!?! You need sugars for energy (well, thats what I reckon) but then I will probably pay for it at fat club tonight!!
> 
> I have just realised hte chilli prawns i had planned for dinner are a no no seeing as they are shell fish!! :dohh: now need to think up something else. What a sillymoo!
> 
> I have nothing to report, I am worried as I feel normal today, no real aches, pains or signs and I actually feel like all the drugs have gotten out of my body. Still not sleeping very well though :sleep: it is weird to be PUPO, have never even got this far before and keep thinking about them and if they are doing ok.....
> 
> :hugs:

Yeah i've never been pregnant before either and am already finding it a bit strange, must try and not symptom spot! :dohh:


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Rachelle, well done, 15 eggies, that's fabulous!

Silly and MrsS great to hear about you two too. :dust: coming your way!

Hey Rachelle never mind you being emotional, I'm emotional just reading your posts. 

I hope all great things come to you ladies! Mwah!


----------



## rachelle1975

Ahhh thanks Wallie. DH just burst into tears bless him, not sure he can do this a third time. At least I know I've found my soulmate, if it's only ever us I still think I'm a lucky girl x


----------



## Wallie

Your OH is obviously a very sensitive soul and doesn't like you going through all this. You've got a good one there Rachelle, definitely hang on to him. :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Great news for so many ladies here today - EC for Rach - wahoo - and ET for mischeif.

:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey ladies, hope all the PUPO Princesses are good :thumbup:

So my fertilisation report is in.... Of the 15, 11 were mature and 10 fertilised!! So pleased as the fertilisation rate is much higher than last time, 9/6! Here's hoping the Gonal F has worked it's magic!! Embryologist gave us a provisional for Thursday but since they went to blasts last time, she thinks it's more likely to be Saturday. Please please don't make me do this a third time :dust:


----------



## mrs_major

Hi all.... just wondering if I could maybe join you please? I'm on day 6 of DR now and thoroughly overwhelmed by the whole process! It's our first cycle.


----------



## mrssunshine78

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey ladies, hope all the PUPO Princesses are good :thumbup:
> 
> So my fertilisation report is in.... Of the 15, 11 were mature and 10 fertilised!! So pleased as the fertilisation rate is much higher than last time, 9/6! Here's hoping the Gonal F has worked it's magic!! Embryologist gave us a provisional for Thursday but since they went to blasts last time, she thinks it's more likely to be Saturday. Please please don't make me do this a third time :dust:

That's fab news! What a great fertilisation rate! Not long til you'll be PUPO princess too, how many embryos you gonna go for?

Xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

mrs_major said:


> Hi all.... just wondering if I could maybe join you please? I'm on day 6 of DR now and thoroughly overwhelmed by the whole process! It's our first cycle.

Hi mrs major, this process is completely overwhelming, I've found the it all quite surreal like it's happening to someone else! Good luck


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey mrssunshine :wave: I'll have to put back due to my age, did 2 last time as well. Fingers crossed!! Looks like the drug change and tweak improved the egg quality :thumbup:


----------



## Blue12

Great Fertilization Rach!!! :dust:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Thats great news Rachelle - great results :happydance:


----------



## Misscheifmake

mrs_major said:


> Hi all.... just wondering if I could maybe join you please? I'm on day 6 of DR now and thoroughly overwhelmed by the whole process! It's our first cycle.

Hi - i'm also completely overwhelmed by it and now just finding the whole thing very surreal. My first cycle too. Wishing you all the best and hope things move along smoothly for you x


----------



## Misscheifmake

Misscheifmake said:


> mrs_major said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.... just wondering if I could maybe join you please? I'm on day 6 of DR now and thoroughly overwhelmed by the whole process! It's our first cycle.
> 
> Hi - i'm also completely overwhelmed by it and now just finding the whole thing very surreal. My first cycle too. Wishing you all the best and hope things move along smoothly for you x[/Q
> 
> Just realised that i've re-iterated Sunshine's words - copyright! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## SillyMoo

Yay - Rachelle - fabaroo fert rate, congratulations :happydance: !! What a relief huh? Now for the wait til saturday :dohh:

Welcome mrs_major :wave: - I agree with the other girls, its the most surreal experience and totally overwhelming, but hopefully totally worth it! Hope you arent suffering with too many side-effects.

Nothing to report from me, going slowly insane here and work isnt distracting me enough!! :headspin:


----------



## mrssunshine78

how many days are you girls taking off work? i was off yesterday and today, and not sure whether to go back tomorrow or not?

lol at misscheif!! 

i'm assuming you're 35 rachelle? i'm 33 next month, and that was part of the reason i went for 2


----------



## rachelle1975

Yup, 36 this year. Last cycle was just before my bday but as they were grade 2 and not grade 1 they put 2 back. Deffo 2 back this time :happydance:

Glad I took today off, did some washing & housework this morning & now feel v bloated, sore & have some old spotting. Clinic are still worried about OHSS so I'm on my second ltr of fluids & should have done 3-4 by the end of the day :thumbup: might go back to work Thursday.

Last time I took 2 weeks sick from work as although restricted duties (detective in MET) it's still stressful. This time I may go back 4 days after transfer if hubby let's me! Have ordered a ton of comedies to keep me smiling!!


----------



## SillyMoo

I just wanted to tell you something that i forgot to let you know earlier, had chillies with dinner last night which i chopped up and then (4hours later) popped in the old Cycolgest :dohh::haha:.....ooooooo, that was an interesting experience!


----------



## rachelle1975

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

God I just laughed so much I think I peed a little

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrssunshine78

SillyMoo said:


> I just wanted to tell you something that i forgot to let you know earlier, had chillies with dinner last night which i chopped up and then (4hours later) popped in the old Cycolgest :dohh::haha:.....ooooooo, that was an interesting experience!

Omg! :haha: is that what they recommend at your clinic?!:haha:

Rachelle your job must be really stressful, no wonder u had whole 2 wk wait off last time

X


----------



## rachelle1975

Chilli bum bullets.... Do you think it'll catch on? :rofl:

Occupational health remove me from
'customer facing' but my DS thinks that's a cue for me to interview rape victims... I like living in my bubble so if I go back it's for coffee, chatting & little else :haha:


----------



## SillyMoo

Rachelle, you have such a cool job! Although I dont think I would be v. good interviewing rape victims :nope: and have a lot of respect for you with that. Like the idea of going back for biccies and chats though.

I am a project manager :wacko: yawntastic and with so many men i cant really talk to them about whats going on, it would be too intimate!! 

I wouldnt recommend chilli bum candles but you never know perhaps the kids did?? :)


----------



## rachelle1975

Ah but silly if you want to freak them out just explain the IVF in minute detail... I do that when I want peace & quiet :haha:

Project Mngr must be interesting, pre police I worked for BP & got involved with their projects etc. Police is interesting, used to work for child abuse team which was rewarding, now it's violence drugs & murder!!


----------



## SillyMoo

DH works at BP in Sunbury - is that where you used to work? What made you change to go into the Police, thats quite a difference?!


----------



## rachelle1975

I worked in leathered due to their project with KBR/Halliburton. 

I got bored, wanted a challenge.. Plus I thought it would be like The Bill... how wrong was I!!!


----------



## SillyMoo

OMG, DH worked there for a bit in about 2001! Weird.

Were you disappointed in the shoe choices? Doc Martens are so out of date now arent they?? :)

Still impressed, I have had my life on hold a bit with TTC, i didnt want to move into a new area of work and then have to leave it on maternity as soon as I had made the jump. Thats my biggest regret as we have been trying for 6 years now :cry:


----------



## mrssunshine78

rachelle1975 said:


> I worked in leathered due to their project with KBR/Halliburton.
> 
> I got bored, wanted a challenge.. Plus I thought it would be like The Bill... how wrong was I!!!


lol i like that! :haha:

i work in a path lab, unfortunately (or fortunately depending how u look at it) its at the hospital i'm having my treatment, so get my bloods done fast, but am thinking now that most people know i'm having ivf. which is not so good. A girl in sonography said she thought my job would be like csi!!! its so not!

you both sound like you have interesting jobs, although i don't think i could cope with speaking to rape victims and stuff. i agree tea and chatting is high on my list to do when i go back to work!

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Tea & chatting is good :thumbup:

Yep the uniform leaves a lot to be desired.. Simon Cowell trousers & hitec magnum boots! I became a detective in 2006 so it's all suits & heels... Or in my case 50s style dresses! I love to be different!

Work knowing us crap but if your IVF works & I very much hope it will, it'll make things easier. I'm guessing path lab means you'll be quite restricted??

Silly, I wanted to move to the murder team in 2006 but put it off due to this ttc lark... What a lot of poo eh?!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

I should be ok when I'm preg (positive thinking) except I work on my own for 12 hrs at a time on a night, I won't be able to lift any reagents, I'm really not looking forward to the nights I'll be so tired

It's a shame we all put stuff off while ttc, who would have thought it'd take so long :cry:

Xx


----------



## rachelle1975

When you're duffers maybe they can take you off nights? I won't have to do them & you could argue after the IVF it's added stress eh??


----------



## Wallie

Good news on your report Rachelle, that's a weight off your mind. Now we just have to wait of ET date. Hope you get to blast again.

:dust: to all the PUPO ladies.

Update on me: still sniffing but baseline scan is now less than a week away. Ii'm getting there slowly! Feeling quite emotional at times and others times I feel very down but then I'm happy again. Weird this IVF lark!

Been on a diet though as i'm scared of putting on IVF weight unnecessarily. I think i've lost 3lb but I think that's due to AF arriving last week, but it's all good and I feel slinky for it. 

:dust:


----------



## Wallie

Oh, question for you ladies :blush:. Now AF has finally boggin' off I feel a bit jiggy. We don't have to use condoms do we when I'm at DR stage or even at stimulation stage do we? OH hates those damn things, says he can't feel anything, so I was hoping to please him by saying sod those condoms.:happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

We got told to use condoms when DR as it's still your 'fertile window' having said that :sex: hasn't worked so far :haha: I think if you feel fruity go for it as I didn't & was so bloated it would've hurt.

Re weight gain, totally off food during Stims & gained only 2lb this cycle & last so it's all good, you'll be slinky & sexy no worries :thumbup:


----------



## SillyMoo

Have a look at this... quite cool :)
https://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Mwah, Moo xxxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Wallie said:


> Oh, question for you ladies :blush:. Now AF has finally boggin' off I feel a bit jiggy. We don't have to use condoms do we when I'm at DR stage or even at stimulation stage do we? OH hates those damn things, says he can't feel anything, so I was hoping to please him by saying sod those condoms.:happydance:



we were also told to use condoms, one of my friends laughed when i told her!! suppose it is laughable, but clinic told me its cos the don't know the effects it might have on the foetus if you do get preg :shrug:

my wieght has stayed the same, thank god, i was really swollen after egg collection, but now i'm almost back to normal

rachelle, my nights are optional, but i get paid extra for them and realistically can't afford to not do them, plus with all the changes going on at the moment in the nhs, the shifts i work now will be used to calculate any pay protection that i'm entitled to

on the subject of work, i've just phoned them and have been told to take the rest of the week off - yay, taken the decision out of my hands :thumbup:

hope everyone is feeling ok today

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ooh lovely! Nice to have some time off!! Especially when it's ordered :happydance:

Ahhh well if it's extra ££ for nights you'll need it to pay for nappies :wohoo:

Awaiting the call tomorrow for blasts, have mild OHSS so swollen & in discomfort but nausea is subsiding.... Just in time for morning sickness to commence :winkwink:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey ladies.. No transfer today... Nice early call.... 5 at 8 cell, 2 7 cell 1 6 cell and 2 have slowed but still going. 6 grade 1, 1 grade 2 and 1 grade 2-3 :happydance:

How are you all doing? Hope the 2ww isnt sending you all :headspin:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Great news Rachelle - perfect embys:happydance:

Are they taking you to a five day transfer?

I'm starting to struggle today with the the 2 ww. I was doing really well until today but then had a bad dream so now the doubts are creeping in..

Just going to have to shove them to the back of mind and believe that this could be it.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey mischief, believe it can happen because it is possible!!

Yeah 5 day transfer but nervous as last time they pushed it to 6 days & the embies didn't like it. Still, fingers crossed :happydance:

You at work or off during 2ww? I've booked some AL but I know I shouldn't complain as I only have a week to wait after transfer... I'll still be loopy tho!

How many dp3dt are you?xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

They sound great and with the drug adjustments you have had this time it will all make a difference and you'll have some great day fives to put back.

I took this week off as annual leave to relax but am going back next week to try and keep my mind a occupied, not sure if that will work though..

Today is day 3pt - so at implantation stage from what i have read. I gave them both a talking too earlier and told that they better just stick!


----------



## SillyMoo

Rachelle  fab embies, how exciting!! So nice that they called nice and early, its way too tense (and intense) to have to wait til later, i didnt hear til after 10 and was climbing the walls!! 

Mischeif  Hope that you arent going to crazy, I would ignore your dreams its just your subconscious warning you. Try and keep up the PMA, i think going to work may help as you are distracted for large amounts of time.

MrsS  great news on your time off  whoop whoop!! 

Wallie  hope youre ok x

I am going doo-lally here. I just want to know. Yesterday I was SO hungry and yet nauseous all day but that stpped in the evening and today i feel fine again, I have had nothing apart from VERY light AF aches which is what I get before the witch turns up. Going to the loo is turning into an ordeal as I am terrified of finding blood..... still will know on Wednesday (when i have to go to East London for an important meeting too, nice).

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Fingers crossed for you Wallie - lots of PMA :O)


----------



## rachelle1975

So when is everyone testing?

I'm on double progesterone this time so major symptom mimicking! Last time I had bleeding gums when I brushed, bloody nose & cramps...!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

I'm testing on the 31st, just a shame i have to go to work on that day as well, oh well.


----------



## rachelle1975

My clinic said testing 31st as well. Sooooo nervous!!


----------



## SillyMoo

Thats so cool that you are both testing on the same day!!

Progesterone is giving me (.Y.) ache.... have had it since EC :wacko:

I test on the 26th xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Started testing from 10dpec last time... Wonder how my resolve will hold out this time :haha:

My boobs have been agony since Stims, I'm now constipated from the progesterone! Delightful!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Thank goodness i am not the only one! Completely constipated and sore boobs! Just purchased some prune juice to try and help me out!!


----------



## rachelle1975

It does help.. Had dome yesterday & today... I can recently vouch for the fact it had the desired effect :blush:


----------



## mrssunshine78

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey ladies.. No transfer today... Nice early call.... 5 at 8 cell, 2 7 cell 1 6 cell and 2 have slowed but still going. 6 grade 1, 1 grade 2 and 1 grade 2-3 :happydance:
> 
> How are you all doing? Hope the 2ww isnt sending you all :headspin:

fab news!!! they sound like they're doing fantastic!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

misscheif i'm starting to doubt everything too, have just read the thread about ivf working and am feeling slightly more hopeful :thumbup:

i should be testing the 31st too argh how am i gonna wait that long???!!?!?!? going crazy already!

thank god you've told me whats causing the constipation!!! i wondered what was wrong! my boobs aren't hurting, but nipples are soooo sensitive


----------



## rachelle1975

It's the damn progesterone! 

You've got to have hope, so many girls get pregnant first time. There's no reason why you girls won't be in that group. Just be positive, we've nothing else :kiss:


----------



## Blue12

mrssunshine78 said:


> rachelle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.. No transfer today... Nice early call.... 5 at 8 cell, 2 7 cell 1 6 cell and 2 have slowed but still going. 6 grade 1, 1 grade 2 and 1 grade 2-3 :happydance:
> 
> How are you all doing? Hope the 2ww isnt sending you all :headspin:
> 
> fab news!!! they sound like they're doing fantastic!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Those are incredible embies Rach!

My first cycle I never even got an 8 cell and my second cycle I only got one 8 cell. xo


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck today with et rachelle, hope they put some lovely sticky embies in there for u xx


----------



## SillyMoo

Hope it goes well Rach xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks ladies, I'm not on until 10am tomorrow so I'm enjoying my last day of freedom before I become a parent :winkwink:


----------



## mrssunshine78

rachelle1975 said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm not on until 10am tomorrow so I'm enjoying my last day of freedom before I become a parent :winkwink:


lol thought it was today, hormones are making me stupid!


----------



## SillyMoo

I did too (obvs) but I wont be on tomorrow so use it for then :winkwink:

Hope your enjoying your jab free day?

I have had enough of this TWW malarkey. I am properly exhausted.


----------



## mrssunshine78

when's your testing date? :hugs:


----------



## SillyMoo

Wednesday :huh:

I have a sort of pinchy feeling downbelow today which could be AF..... I am overanalysing everything. The worse thing is that the person who had ET in front of me has just got AF so now I am terrified. I just cant imagine having to tell my DH any bad news :cry:


----------



## rachelle1975

Jab free day??? Silly moo I'm confused!!

Pinching is good but it's so hard with the blooming progesterone! I've had 5 days and have constipation & veiny boobs so I can cross those off my symptom list :thumbup:

Feel very excited about tomorrow, we are gonna have 2 blasts put back to 'hedge our bets' and then it's just waiting. Neither of us can imagine it not working, second time has to be a charm for us, right?x


----------



## SillyMoo

Apple bogies. There's a reason Im called sillymoo. I'm going mad, you can just imagine what it's like trying to LIVE at the moment!!

2nd time DEFO the charm, love your attitude hon with that and 2 great blasts you'll coast it xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

OMG you are going loopy... Preggo brain has kicked in already :rofl:

Yep PMA all the way.... Last time I had it & the evil consultant knocked it out of me at transfer when she said 'put two back, they aren't great'.... This time she's got a broken arm so she's not on the rota :wohoo:

Plus hilariously... My due date is the same as my little sisters for last year :rofl:


----------



## SillyMoo

Rach. My due date would be same as my sisters for last year too!! Gotta be a sign....

I can't believe a consultant would be so insensitive as to say something like that. What a cow. Bloody good job that she isn't about cos that would be horrendous . 

xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Wouldn't it just! I mean, don't be too pink & fluffy but say fingers crossed ;-) better than a friends consultant who said she would Deffo get preggers MADNESS!!

Right so we both have signs.... Two silly moos in 1st tri it is!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Rach - just wanted to say good luck for today and lets get the two blasts snuggled in safe!

Moo - You're doing great and it'll be a positive before you know it - PMA.

How's everyone else doing? I'm ok, lots of twinges but probably just my ovaries shrinking back to their right sizes or my imagination!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Misscheifmake I'm so sick of waiting already, I feel like I have af type feelings, but have no idea when af would be due? I'm also over analysing everything. R u waiting til the 31st to test? X

Good luck rachelle hope it goes nice and smoothly x

Sillymoo not long to go, so hope u get a lovely bfp


----------



## Misscheifmake

I dont kno when to test, i feel like i should wait and do it on the right day but then dont know if i'm going to hold off. I have to go to work on the 31st and not sure if will cope with bad news... 

Are you going to test early? I also feel like AF is on the way and have a short luteal phase. I wouldnt be suprised if it were to arrive before i get to test day so may just wait...


----------



## rachelle1975

Mischief.. I am the worlds worst tester! I tested from the equivalent of 10dpo last time... BFN left me really upset & I didn't test the following day despite logic telling me it's highly unlikely to get a positive at 10dpo... Got a positive at 12dpo instead.

So testing early & getting a false negative is harsh BUT... if you can handle either possibility I say go for it. As for early m/c or chemical pregnancies... I don't think it matters when you're at the IVF point & I know that's most peoples reason for not testing early xx


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Fred & Ginger are on board :yipee:

Embryologists are going to check the other 2 tomorrow but hopefully they'll be good blasts by then & frosties :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

rachelle1975 said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Fred & Ginger are on board :yipee:
> 
> Embryologists are going to check the other 2 tomorrow but hopefully they'll be good blasts by then & frosties :thumbup:


Fab news! Like their names too lol

I can't decide when to test, my lp is 12 days usually, so theoretically I could test on fri and I'd be a day late, I was trying to convince Hubby that the Friday is a good day to test, but then we both have to go to work, so maybe the Saturday would be better? I'll be amazed if I don't cave in before then!

X


----------



## rachelle1975

You're very good, I hid my BFP from hubby for 2 days before I told him :blush:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Omg did u really?! :haha:I don't think I could cos I'd be so excited, I sometimes test and don't tell him but I def think he'd guess if I'd got a bfp


----------



## rachelle1975

I was so shocked but had spotting so was nervous, told him but we were both worried & then a week later bloods confirmed it was all over. Embryologist said the fact implantation occurred is a good thing... So here's hoping!!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Mrs. Pupo Rachelle!!! :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Fred and Ginger, Brilliant!!!! Congratulations Rachelle PUPO!!! :dust:


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks Wallie, sorry about the panic... Already had a FB comment asking if we are going again! :shrug:

Feel very hopeful, very excited & praying for a good freezing report tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hi Fred and Ginger! :happydance:

I've called mine Dorris and Duke :haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm liking Doris & Duke :thumbup: last time it was cleatus the foetus and Emily embryo :haha:


----------



## Misscheifmake

rachelle1975 said:


> I'm liking Doris & Duke :thumbup: last time it was cleatus the foetus and Emily embryo :haha:

Love it, cleatus and emily!! :haha:

DH says if they stick he really hopes the names don't :haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

Tell them you're making them middle names for luck & see what he says! My DH let me paint his big toenails bright orange (fertility luck).... Everytime I look at them I can't stop laughing :rofl:


----------



## mrssunshine78

awww i love your embies names! :haha: i haven't named ours perhaps i should have :wacko:

how are you all feeling? i'm very negative, i really feel like it hasn't worked and feeling so fed up, i have zero symptoms, except for these af pains i keep getting, and i just feel like i'm gonna have to go through it all again :cry: i think i'm def gonna wait til friday to test, don't think i can bare to see another bfn

any tips on trying to maintain positivity??

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

My hormones are shot today so don't ask me :rofl: within a day of ET my bloated crampy symptoms have hit. I am mental :shrug:

Right I've found a good mobile website that does your due date on IVF.ca have a look... I'm 3 weeks pregnant tomorrow :haha:

AF cramps are a good sign but the downside is early preggo symptoms are similar to AF symptoms so it's all confusing. I try to make it fun, giving my embies silly names but it is hard. Testing petrified me after m/c last time x


----------



## Misscheifmake

I don't want to test either so think i am going to put it off till the official testing day or maybe just do an early one the day before.

I am going from one extreme to the other, from being really positive to completely negative. I keep getting really strong pains, shooting and pulling. I was convinced AF was here earlier but she isn't - YAY!! 

One day at a time and baby steps. PMA PMA PMA!!


----------



## rachelle1975

I vote let's not test & just wait til we give birth. Plan?!!:haha::

I feel very happy and relieved.... Thelma & Louiss made the freezer :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

rachelle1975 said:


> I vote let's not test & just wait til we give birth. Plan?!!:haha::
> 
> I feel very happy and relieved.... Thelma & Louiss made the freezer :thumbup:



YAY well done thelma & louiss, thats great news

i totally agree, i might just wait until people start wondering whether i'm just getting fat?! :haha:

had some brown cm this morning, which wasn't what i needed just before going back to work :dohh: had very bad pain about 430 this morning, nearly had to take some tablets, but after about 10 mins it just went

have decided to call the embies mary & joseph - cos it would be an immaculate conception!! also i love the name joseph, but hubby says its too religious, and both of our grandmothers were mary

misscheif how r u?

silly how u doing?

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm loving Mary & Joseph!!!

Oooh those cramps could be implantation & brown cm is old... If you're on 2 lots of prog it should hold AF off. Last time I got bad period cramps like I was CD1 and a day later spotting..... Intriguing! :dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah i'm on 400mg pessaries twice a day


----------



## mrssunshine78

i've just been on that ivf.ca site, and if i'm preg i'm due on my dad's birthday!!! please let that be a good omen please, please, please, i'll be such a good girl!!


----------



## rachelle1975

If I were in your position I'd be very excited and very hopeful..... But then I am totally mad :haha:


----------



## mrssunshine78

ttc has turned me into a hormonal monster!! :haha:


----------



## SillyMoo

Afternoon

Great news about being PUPO Rach and there are some great names out there.... :) We went for Fox and Wolf.... well, i didnt, DH did. I am sure he wants them as real names as well as Merlin!! :shrug:

Mrssunshine the old blood is not a bad sign, means that something has happened and like Rachelle said it could be from implantation!!

3 of the ladies who had ET same day as me at same clinic have tested already and all got BFPs!! Now I am pooing myself that the stats are against us as there were 10 in on that day. Think i am going to test tomorrow a day early as i have to leave at 7am on OTD.....

Mwah xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Wow that's a lot of bfp's! Don't worry about stats I'm sure you'll get a bfp. Oooo I'm excited about u testing-good luck! Xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Silly Moo.... Keeping fingers & toes crossed :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'd started thinking positive, but now more brown cm and a little bit of brown clot (sorry tmi) now i'm def thinking the witch is on her way :cry: don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## SillyMoo

Sunshine, one of the girls with the BFP at my clinic has been having brown stuff since 9dpt and the nurses told her its either from EC thats moving out or implantation and not to worry unless it starts to turn bright red.... I would think youre in the same position hun so heres a PMA dance for you

Give me a P :headspin:
Give me an M \\:D/
Give me an A :happydance:

What does that spell PMA!! 
xxx :friends:


----------



## Wallie

Great news Rachelle that you have two frosties but you'll not need them for a long time!!!

Mrs S - PMA
Silly - can't wait for you to test!

:happydance:

I start stimming this Friday night!!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo: Wallie! :thumbup:

Mrs Sunshine... don't panic at all hun :hugs: I've cycled with a lot of girls and i'm normally on the FF site - i would say 70% of them had brown spotting and when you say a clot it's old as it's brown so is probably just a lump of CM. The blood is probably from EC or ET or it is from implantation.

Last cycle i was told not to worry unless the blood was red - as in very red - even when it was very red the clinic said that it wasn't unusual. You are along way from the red and i'm with Silly Moo..... Give me P! Give me an M! Give me an A! :dust:

So ladies how are your symptoms going? Progesterone doesn't give me too many symptoms - i'm a little tired and my large bowling ball boobies are very veiny! Other than that..... i don't even have constipation anymore (thank you god!)...... so.... anyone had any good cramps? twinges?

Last time my gums bled when i flossed and i had a bloody nose when i blew it.... i also got mouth ulcers! Who knew an array of uncomfortable symptoms could make you feel so happy :rofl:


----------



## mrssunshine78

so hope you're all right ladies, poor hubby came home to me cooking the tea in tears :wacko:

yay for friday wallie!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ahhh you mean pregnancy hormones?!?!

Just imagine what a total turnip you are going to feel when you see that :bfp: besides... it's too easy to imagine the worst so lets imagine the best possible scenario all round. Life is too short......

..... when i feel crappy i do a 'back up' plan... currently it involves doing a 10k run in 3 months time.... sometimes you need to achieve something positive for yourself :dust:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Wallie - Good luck with stimms, it'll all be fine! :thumbup:

Sillly - Good luck for tomorrow and can't wait for that BFP -PMA, PMA, PMA

Rachelle - :happydance: PMA for you too!

Sunshine - It's not over yet and get that PMA back out and working. Brown is nothing and do not worry about it - PMA PMA PMA!! :hugs:

I'm doing ok, enjoyed being back at work and being busy. Lots of twinges but who knows if they are even real or my imagination! My mum did say she thought i was looking very busty yesterday which made me smile - never normally would as large in that area as it is!! :haha:

We can all do this and we all will do this together!! xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

My back up plan is to also to dust the running shoes back off and do a 10k!!

Oh and to drink copious amounts of red wine!!


----------



## rachelle1975

We might have to make that the new years resolution for next year though since we will be preggers :winkwink:


----------



## Misscheifmake

rachelle1975 said:


> We might have to make that the new years resolution for next year though since we will be preggers :winkwink:

Yep we'll do it to lose the pregnancy weight :haha:


----------



## mrssunshine78

U know I said to Hubby yesterday that I'm gonna start running again if I'm not preg, payday Thursday too so will treat myself to new pair of running shoes!

I'm feeling bit better, Hubby is being great

Good luck tomorrow silly, don't forget to let us know when u get your bfp xx

Busty sounds great! One of the things I'm looking forward to when I'm preg, am almost flat at the moment :haha:


----------



## Misscheifmake

You won't be needing those running shoes for a little while yet either sunshine! PMA xx


----------



## rachelle1975

I definitely won't be needing the busty bit! DDs as it is... They'll be by my bloody knee caps before I know it :rofl:


----------



## SillyMoo

BFN


----------



## mrssunshine78

Oh no silly! Has af arrived though? It's not over til she does. :hugs: Thinking if u :hugs: I hoe your ok xx


----------



## Wallie

Yes Silly, if No AF you still have hope :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh silly I'm so sorry, I take it you are only testing 1 day early? That sucks major arse :hugs:

It's no consolation now but this was a trial run... Next time you'll get that :bfp: unfortunately I know how shit you feel at the moment. Big :hugs: to you & DH xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ladies, cyclogest stops AF so unfortunately not getting your period doesn't mean anything. Once you stop taking them it kicks in after a few days. Another crappy side effect to progesterone :cry:


----------



## mrssunshine78

oh no, thanks for letting us know that, suppose it makes sense when you think about it, urgh this is so hard


----------



## rachelle1975

It's totally crap really isn't it? That's how it helps in most cases, false progesterone high so AF stays away. It's amazing how 'normal' you feel when you stop taking them!


----------



## SillyMoo

Thanks girls. Feel like poo, havent slept (tested at 4am), got to drive an hour to a meeting with people I dont know and I feel like I am going to burst into tears any moment. :cry:

Its rubbish but the hardest part is seeing DHs pain and having nothing to help it get better.

Will do clinics test tomorrow to confirm but I never had full hope it had worked as I had no symptoms at all (apart from the pinching last friday).

Good luck to you all and try not to obssess over the clues, enjoy the 'ignorance is bliss' phase. :hugs2:

xxxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh silly, am so sorry. Take care of one another & when you feel better get planning.... 2011 will be brighter :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Silly I am so so sorry :hugs:

You and DH take some to comfort each other, and count this as a trial run and get ready for the next time which will work. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## SillyMoo

On a more positive note I am a lucky charm for everyone else so you should all be getting your sticky BFPs very soon!! 

:dust:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hope u r ok hunny x


----------



## Misscheifmake

SillyMoo said:


> On a more positive note I am a lucky charm for everyone else so you should all be getting your sticky BFPs very soon!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Are you ok? x


----------



## rachelle1975

Silly I have to say I think you are fab. You've been so positive, upbeat & slightly loopy which is the perfect tonic for all this IVF stuff. I have no doubt whatsoever that 2011 will bring you & DH a baby. Positive people always attract positive things :hugs:


----------



## SillyMoo

Evening all

I am OK, over the disappointment and anger stages and now in denial :happydance: - perhaps I will get a + tomorrow or its a late implanter?!?! haha!!

However, I am still a little on edge and Rach your lovely post made me cry a little it was so lovely, means a lot. So.... we will pick ourselves up, dust down (save) and after SEVERAL vodkas, start again.... we will get there in the end.

I am staying here though if you dont mind :blush: , got to see you all through this madness 

:hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Oooh stay! How lovely! We can all be dribbly together :hugs:

Re saving... Could egg share be a consideration to save some pennies? We got a sainsbury credit card when we went private... Might not have got a baby but I got enough nectar points for a return trip to Bruges on the Eurostar :rofl:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Please stay with us, we're all in this together afterall bad news and good news equally.

:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm with the girls I want u to stay too. Think vodka is just what the dr ordered, I'll be in the vino if things don't go to plan. Just take some time for u and your Hubby, holidays r always good. Take care:hugs: x


----------



## SillyMoo

Why is nothing straightforward. I had a fab sleep last night with no worries! Did my clinics OTD test this morning and it's complicated - there was no pink line in allotted 3 mins but there was one in 10 (control line is blue)..... Spoke to the nurse and have got to test again tonight and see what it says. I still have AF pains but no AF. I have some Internet cheapies but do you think I should get a FR?? Grrrrr!!! Just want to know one way or another!! xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey ladies, how you all doing today?
i decided to go back to work as i was fed up of staring at 4 walls!
Besides... i can keep my annual leave for when i'm pregnant :yipee:
Up at 5am... felt crampy and nauseas.... ahh the stress of the 2ww x


----------



## rachelle1975

Silly - get a CB Digi - they would show the right amount of HCG and couldn't be confused with an evap line - always a problem with non digi pee tests. FRER give pink lines and they test early??


----------



## Misscheifmake

Fingers crossed Silly - Hope todays test is a pos. Crossing everything for you xx

Well last night i was EXHAUSTED and was fast asleep by 9 and even shouted at DH for daring to wake me up from the sofa to try and get me into bed.

Then this morning i couldn't do up my size 12 trousers as were just too tight and had to put a baggier pair on, still size 12. But this small thing led to a complete emotional breakdown with lots of tears - feel a bit silly now. I've only put on about 4lb so no reason for a meltdown - oops. 

I think the stress of this is getting to me now and i'm offically becoming a fruitloop! 

x


----------



## rachelle1975

Very exciting Mischief! The progesterone kept making me nod off in the mornings... it's evil! If tight size 12s made you cry... glad you didn't put on my 16s as you might have been suicidal! :rofl:


----------



## Misscheifmake

I normally wouldnt have cared and just been like yep ok different pair!

But i was such a crying monster. First shouted at my DH for him not understanding how upset i was. Then called my mum for some female solidarity and she laughed at me and called me a hormonal monster - i think she's right!!

I feel like a bit of an idiot now! Just a slight over-reaction!! :o))


----------



## rachelle1975

Ahh don't feel like an idiot :hugs: It's these stupid drugs.... the bloody progesterone causes so many silly side effects you don't know whether you are coming or going... it all makes my head hurt! I cried during the Arsenal match yesterday... Dh said 'whats wrong?' and i said 'i don't know' ...... :rofl:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Maybe we should have taken out shares with Kleenex before starting this!! :) I am not watching any sad movies from this point on - Only comedies!!


----------



## SillyMoo

Haha - basically the hormones make you bi-polar, one minute your fine and the next its like someone has taken over your body and youre either angry or sad..... 

What fun.

BTW Rach, i rejoice every time I put on my size 16s - was a 22 this time last year and it still feels good :)

Right, meeting about a tunnel now.... dont get too jealous xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Tunnel meetings... how will i contain my excitement?!?! :haha: Did you go and get that damn digi yet woman... come on... give us some hope... and besides... i can't sit here with my eyes crossed for too long. My mum always said if the wind changes direction i'll stay like this :blush:

Well done Silly on the weightloss - awesome job! :thumbup: I lost a couple of stone to start my IVF and my 16s are currently garoting (sp?) me.... it's not pretty.....!!!

I'm going mad today.. i can't help it.. my brain is in complete and utter overdrive!! :hissy:


----------



## mrssunshine78

wow silly, you still in with a chance then!!! :happydance::happydance: i'd get a cb one too cos it'll actually say pregnant, i think if it ever does happen to me i'll need to see the words to believe it! Well done on your weight loss thats fantastic!

i too am very tired and teary, i just feel like curling up in a ball and crying, still having brown cm, and af type pains

what day are you gonna test misscheif? i've decided on saturday! monday is too far away and we're both at work, so sat is best, and it should be positive then if its gonna be.

rachelle when do you test?

wallie, not long til stimming!!!


----------



## SillyMoo

Cant test as at client offices in London for meeting all day.... trying not to drink too much so that I can wee later. I am worried that the CB digital wont be sensitive enough to pick up whatever was there this morning. It was quite faint. :cry:

Rach, did you go to work? Are you able to concentrate? In the TWW i did so little productive stuff cos my mind was all over the place.

Mischief  how are you feeling now? Gone loopy again yet? 

Sunshine  try not to worry about the brown stuff hon but I can imagine that doesnt help rest your mind and make you feel like NOT crying. Its not over till its over. AF pains could just be your uterus muscles taking on board the embryo. Good plan on Saturday test, give you two some time to come to terms with the (great) result over the weekend. :thumbup:

Thanks for the comments on the weight, in my head I am still big so find it weird to be able to buy stuff thats so different from my previous stylie.... DH promised me 3 designer pieces of clothing when I get to a 14 (cos I am 6 I reckon I would be in proportion as a 14) so if its a BFN I am going to focus on that so I can get a Vera Wang for summer!:happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

Oooh Vera Wang! how la de da! I went for Louboutins... never been worn outside the house... i sit in my PJs wearing them :haha:

Yep went to work, it's a see of emails about my impending trials next week and outstanding victims and witnesses and blah blah blah.... so i went for a long lunch break! I shall be out of here at 4 though and i'm off tomorrow as have dentist and a full body massage! Yep... definitely can't concentrate... every twinge, very bit of nausea.... i feel very different to last time but then last time i didn't get a sustainable pregnancy and this time i will :dust:

CB digi tests about 50miu i think? give it a go - if it reads positive then it's good hun. Remember how you felt yesterday and how strong you felt last night before you tested this morning... regardless you can do it. I'm a complete wuss and far too scared to tests... pathetic :cry:


----------



## mrssunshine78

why don't you wait til the morning? i know this is much easier said than done in practice!! you don't want to risk upsetting yourself by getting a false negative, and even if it is negative you'll still have to test again in the morning to make sure, does that make sense? feel like nothing i say or do makes sense at the moment

one of my best friends had a baby yesterday :cry: i mean i'm happy for them, but this is her 2nd in the time we've been trying, i'm dreading going to see him - does this sounds awful? i'm almost crying typin this :cry:


----------



## rachelle1975

You aren't awful, I m/c last year as my friend had her boy. She knew but invited me to the hospital & I declined as it was just too hard. There's nothing wrong with bubble wrapping yourself for protection :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i know i said to hubby last night that i didn't know whether i'd be able to go and see them, and he just said we wont, they know what we're going through, so we can leave it a couple of weeks. I went and bought a pressie for them today, at least at the moment i don't know either way, so being in the baby part of next wasn't too bad, but just kept wishing i was buying something for our baby :cry:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Sunshine - When our friends have babies i always give myself a couple of weeks before visiting if i need it, but i send a baby delivery package so they know i would if i could. And I just think they'll understand and if they don't then bleugh to them! It's scary but since this nightmare journey began i can sniff out a preganancy announcement in seconds - it's my special gift! 

Silly - Sending you lots of vibes and crossing everything for you. I quite like the idea of a vera wang wardrobe!!

Rachelle - I should of booked a massage too!

I am being so unproductive at work and googling everything - so far today i have googled, hot and cold sweats, headaches, twinges, and probably lots more! Then read lots of journals on the Infertility network site and made myself blub!

Slowly becoming even more of a fruitloop than usual!! lol


----------



## rachelle1975

You are a very sweet generous person, look at what you did? Buying them a present despite what you are going through is lovely. Life is just crappy sometimes & it seems way too hard. There is nothing wrong with waiting, text/call & send a lovely card and they will be so pleased... Plus they'll be inundated with visitors, nappies, lack of sleep so your absence won't be conspicuous.... If anything you're thoughtful enough to let them adjust to their new roles :hugs:


----------



## SillyMoo

Morning all

I think going and looking and buying baby stuff for your friend is a great achievement given the circumstances and agree with Rach that you are obviously a loving person to be able to do that :flower:. DH and I bought a job lot of baby sleeping bags in various colours on eBay and just send those when people have babies with a card saying we will come and see them when everything has calmed down i.e. when we can cope with it!! 

How are you all feeling today? Anymore weird symptoms? 

AFM - talk about ambiguity..... Took an internet cheapie this morning and after about 20mins (way out of reading time) a faint line appeared, cant tell if its grey or coloured so could be an evap line. So, i also took a CB digi on your advice Rach and after 3 mins it came up with Pregnant 1-2!! WTF?!? I rang the clinic and am going in this afternoon for another wee test and if thats still a bit odd am having a blood test (for a handsome fee I might add). Arggggghhhhh!! I want to get excited but I know that its weird that its not showing up like a viable pregnancy should at this stage.... I really dont know what to think or how to feel. Either way I will know if I am actually pregnant by the end of the day! :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Wow silly! I'd believe the digi test, so am thinking you're preg!:happydance::happydance: congratulations!

I've been naughty this morn and done a test without Hubby and without his knowledge, but I think it's pos! I think I'm pregnant!!!!! Now I don't know what to do? Do I admit to Hubby I've done one or do I retest in the morning when he's there?! Kind of wish I hadn't done it.


----------



## SillyMoo

OMG Sunshine, how exciting!! Congrats!! Difficult one with hubby though - I think i would just own up to it. He will just be thrilled with the result!! 

Yay! xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

i think i'll have to i don't think i'll be able to keep it from him, the only reason i tested was cos i was so positive it was gonna be negative!!! oh god!!! i'm shaking!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, congrats SillyMoo and Mrssunshine :hugs:. Been silently stalking this thread and really happy for you both!!! 

Wishing Rachelle and Misschiefmake all the best when you test!


----------



## mrssunshine78

i've just rang hubby, and obviously started crying on the phone to him - happy tears of course! he's obviously over the moon, but we don't get to see each other til 9pm cos i'm at work on a late shift :( Anyway he was the voice of reason - are you sure its a definite positive, it couldn't be anything else? i had 5000iu of pregnyl on 12th jan, so i'm almost 100% certain that'll have gone now

think i'm in shock!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

YAY!!!! WOHOO!!! Congratulations guys, so so so so completely ecstatic for both of you!! xxxx

I havent tested yet.... do you think i should bite the bullet and do one tomorrow morning?


But i dont think i am. Although is anyone still bloated and suffering from tight trouserband syndrome?


----------



## mrssunshine78

I really, really didn't think it'd be positive, am gonna test again in the morning cos there's still some doubt there. I'd have to test if I were u, but I'm very impatient. I have no symptoms at all, still a little brown cm, and I'm very warm, woke up in a sweat last night, but feel very very normal, that's maybe why I'm still a bit doubtful

X


----------



## Misscheifmake

mrssunshine78 said:


> I really, really didn't think it'd be positive, am gonna test again in the morning cos there's still some doubt there. I'd have to test if I were u, but I'm very impatient. I have no symptoms at all, still a little brown cm, and I'm very warm, woke up in a sweat last night, but feel very very normal, that's maybe why I'm still a bit doubtful
> 
> X

A line is a line, believe it! I'm sure you are :hugs:. I think you're PREGNANT!! x

I woke up in a sweat too and DH tried to hug me and even he exclaimed over how hot i was - spooky!


----------



## mrssunshine78

I think I'll probably believe it more if it's still pos in the morning and when Hubby sees it lol, maybe my eyes r wanting to see 2 lines, might buy a digi one today.

What u gonna do?


----------



## rachelle1975

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/01/27/2c970487b783178f3d1fa954c426ad57.gif
https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/01/27/bfcfaf3f182f1ddb6fd50c10a15f9c77.gif​
Well done ladies, you must be over the moon :hugs: and on :cloud9::cloud9:!!

I'm full of doubt and so blooming emotional i just want to hibernate! Our clinic sent through the invoice for the IVF including cost of freezing and blasts.... over 8k on top of the 7k last time.... be nice if they could have waited...maybe 6 months :rofl:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i completely know how u feel rachelle, i feel the same, i was thinking last night, it'd be great if you could be sedated until the outcome was known, i think that'd make things much easier lol

don't be full doubt, you got a bfp last time, please keep postitve, sending some PMA :hugs: Thinking of you :hugs: 

i can't believe how expensive ivf treatment is!! thats a hell of a lot of money, we got this go free, but with government cutting all funding for the NHS i think it would be our only free cycle


----------



## rachelle1975

Yeah we got 1 free NHS cycle but they cancelled our cycle half way through and were complete sh*ts about it so we went to The Lister. 15k on 2 goes is ridiculous, my credit card is dying as I type!!

It is hard, just feel like surely we can't be so unlucky two times in a row? God I need a holiday!!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

i don't think you'll be unlucky two times, i do think this will be the one :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks mrs sunshine :hugs: I'm a total crying wreck today... Normally I'm just a bit mental but always full of PMA! :winkwink:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Lets all just hibernate till september and then we will know one way or another!

I dont know what to do, i dont really want to test. I hated testing when we normally trying and was a few days late. Too many dissappointments and don't want another one. But i have just sent DH a message to pick some tests up and i'll see if the urge to poas takes me by tomorrow morning. It should show by then shouldn't it?


----------



## Misscheifmake

rachelle1975 said:


> Thanks mrs sunshine :hugs: I'm a total crying wreck today... Normally I'm just a bit mental but always full of PMA! :winkwink:

Believe it cause it's true and you are still PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I've been like that crying all the time, poor Hubby keeps coming home from work to find me in tears. It's just such a hard time, I got upset every month when we were trying normally, and the months we had iui were horrific, but still nothing compared to how I've felt this last week.
Misscheifmake I can totally understand how u feel, bfn's r heartbreaking, we had ec and et the same day so if mine is showing yours should. Good luck I so hope it's positive for u
:hugs: to u both x


----------



## Misscheifmake

I had a tattoo done just before my IVF funding came through which translates to Hope is faith. So just got to have some faith... Bit random but is my way of summing up this journey!

..... or it says crispy spring rolls and i'll have some of them too!! lol


----------



## rachelle1975

Misscheifmake said:


> ..... or it says crispy spring rolls and i'll have some of them too!! lol

:rofl::rofl: best you get testing my lovely :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Wow congratulations Silly and MrsS, this is just fantastic news. :happydance:

Mischief and Rachelle, hang in there ladies you're up next!

AFM - odd questions really or odd what's happening to me as I've never heard this before.

Okay,

Started sniffing 6th January and got AF on the 13th, a week later. It lasted a week, seemed normal. Last two mornings when I went to loo there was a little red blood when I wiped, but today definite AF looking. So happed up today. What does this mean, is it right? Two AF's before even stimming? Weird eh? I'll see what happens over next couple of days and maybe phone the hosptial. I'm not too worried but just find it unusual and when I had my baseline scan on Monday 24th my lining was 3, so there can't be much AF to come out of me, if it is that.... who knows eh, bodies are wonderful and weird things...


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm still not quite believing it yet!

The bleeding wallie I'm not sure what that is, but maybe your body just getting rid of everything? I didn't have it, maybe u should phone the clinic and ask them?

Any news silly? 

Have u decided misscheifmake?


----------



## Misscheifmake

wallie - i was going to say it could be a definate clear out too, agree that it may be worth checking with your clinic as they'll know.

I am going to try and find the guts to test tomorrow am. Hopefully wont feel half as nervous as i do now. Or do you reckon it could show tonight if i hold on for a few hours as could just get it out of the way later...


----------



## SillyMoo

Wallie, i would ring the clinic and ask, it will put your mind at rest.

Sunshine, what are you doing to celebrate tonight?

Mischief if you do test tomorrow use a CB digi as Rach advised, there is no ambiguity then. How many days post ET are you again?

So.... i went to teh clinic for another HPT and they could only see a fainy line too. Great. So they did a blood test to see what they could see.... Beta hCG came back at 29.7!! BFP! Now i have ANOTHER wait to have bloods done again on monday (score quite low)to make sure its not a chemical, but hey, its a hurdle jumped so I am having a mini celebration to congratulate myself on SOMETHING happening!!

Whoop whoop so girls, i have had no symptoms apart from the weird pinching so just goes to show, until OTD you really dont know.... 

Mwah, SillyMoo xxxxxx


----------



## SillyMoo

Sorry about the spelling... meant to be working :)


----------



## raf-wife

ive been following the thread just want to say massive congratulations and best of luck x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yay silly! Your pregnant!!!!!!

I'm working til 9 so I'll prob be going straight to bed when I get in, if it's still pos in the morning will maybe go for nice meal tomorrow or sat


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck misscheifmake I'd test in the morning cos if u test tonight it could be neg and you'd have to test again in the morning anyway. Fingers crossed for u x


----------



## rachelle1975

Loving the celebration Silly :thumbup: well done Hun & you are right, a hurdle is a hurdle. How you feeling?

Mischief wishing you all the :dust: in the world tomorrow!!

I had a lovely facial today to make up for having to go to the dentist first thing :haha: DH is cooking a curry & I'm already showered in my PJs!!! Fancy a bit of Greys Anatomy tonight :happydance:


----------



## Misscheifmake

So i was going to test tomorrow but thought what the heck and i got a definate slightly faint :bfp:

OMG just cried lots of tears, DH just cried lots of tears and now just feeling very surreal. :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

OMG your pregnant too! Fantastic, huge congrats to you:happydance:

Come on rachelle! What day do u test?


----------



## Misscheifmake

It's just so weird..... Happy weird.......... but weird!!

I've never seen a positive test before!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Goodness me it's a hat trick.... No pressure then!!!!
Not sure, OTD is Monday....


----------



## Misscheifmake

:hugs: You'll be with us Rachelle. xx

Are you going to test early?


----------



## rachelle1975

I don't know, last time I was the only 1 not to go over to first tri.... Hoping it's not déjà vu..... Feel much better this evening but spent most of the day in tears worrying. Let's hope it's preggo symptoms & not my mental health in decline :rofl:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I think you'll be with us too, although I'm still not convinced I am! I left my tests (did I say I did 2!) for Hubby to see and he could see the lines too! I emailed a bnb friend and she could see the lines too! Im def testing in the morning too, r u misscheifmake?

R u gonna be good and wait til Monday rachelle?


----------



## Misscheifmake

2 tests!! :haha:

I'm sitting here looking at mine still, must put it down soon!! Yep will defo test again with first morning tomorrow as would like to see if its darker.

You will be with us rachelle, dont worry about that. :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

I do have enough tests to do 1 a day for 2 weeks.... We shall see if my sanity holds out :haha:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Just did another test and a faint line but worryingly fainter than the first but the same test brand.....

But don't think I held it for the full five seconds, it was more like 2.5.... Would that make a difference..

Scared now.


----------



## mrssunshine78

I think it would make a difference, I'm not expert, but more urine more hcg and therefore stronger result. So yay you're def pregnant!:happydance:

My digi test says pregnant 1-2 wks :happydance::happydance: I believe it now almost!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Yay sunshine!! xx

I'm going to buy a digi today as just still not sure... Think this will need to be sledgehammered into me!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

That's why I bought the digi ones, got 2 in boots for £11 something, it said £13 on shelf, but was cheaper when I got to the counter


----------



## Wallie

This is wonderful news and thread. C'mon Rachelle, hope you can do it too!!!

Oh, I'll phone clinic today. Not worried but need some reassurance. I start stimming tonight at 10pm! Thanks ladies! :happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

You've got to love the digi tests :wohoo:

Well done girls... That's what I want, don't think squinting at a line makes it real somehow but those words... WOW!!!

So, what equivalent of DPO did you guys test on a digi and get those wonderful words???x


----------



## rachelle1975

Wallie, sure it's nothing to worry about. A lot if girls on the FF had similar & all was ok. Hope the doc can reassure you :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Today is 13 dpo, cos ec was 14th jan, and I'm 11dpt.

You'll be next rachelle, then u wallie!

Good luck with the stimming :hugs:


----------



## SillyMoo

Whoop whoop.... so exciting!! xxx


----------



## Wallie

hey girlies, phoned hospital and we were all right (we don't need docs and nurses to tell us anything) it's just my body's way of clearing everything out for stimming and getting me a lovely thick lining for those embies to stick too. :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

That's great news! Maybe we've all just been ttc for too long!
Good luck with your stimming xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

We're all medical genius's without knowing it!

How's all the sympton's progressing? I just feel a bit weird, can't quite sum it up. But still not really believing the lines and think i need to do lots more tests before i will be convinced. Could it be a chemical?


----------



## mrssunshine78

i am absolutely exhausted, but thats probably cos i was awake most of the night wondering whether this mornings test was gonna be pos or not! When i had a bit of a feel of my boobs last night (yes i do this to see whether they seem any bigger!) i thought they seemed a bit heavier than normal. I had a drink of fruity tea today and it tasted a bit weird, but other than that nothing!

i went to see the nurse at the clinic today cos i was hoping for a scan 2 weeks today, but instead i have to test on monday (like i wasn't going to anyway :haha:) and then they'll arrange a scan for 2 weeks on monday (i think this is valentines day!!) Still have a bit of brown cm with a few clots, so just have to keep my eye on it


----------



## Misscheifmake

Valentines day? That would be the best present ever! I guess we'd be the same day seeing as how we're matching at the moment!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah I would have thought so. Our babies r due 7th of October!:happydance:


----------



## Misscheifmake

mrssunshine78 said:


> Yeah I would have thought so. Our babies r due 7th of October!:happydance:

That's if their singles!! lol x


----------



## mrssunshine78

oh yeah!!! lol

i'm toying whether to put a ticker up???


----------



## mrssunshine78

ive done it! i've created 2 tickers!!!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Great Ticker!! :thumbup:

I'm stil can't believe it. I just think its going to change its mind of me and dissappear when i retest...

DH just sent me a picture of the test to prove the line is still visable though!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

its definitely still sinking in with me, we've been trying for 3 and half yrs and i've never even had a sniff of a bfp, so i'm feeling a bit weird!

rachelle how r u today? hope you're feeling a bit better than yesterday :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hello my lovelies, yes much better today, mental person has left the building!! Going out for dinner with a lovely friend I met on BNB, she got here BFP a couple of months ago from her first IVF... I shall be rubbing her little bump for luck :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm glad you're feeling a bit better, hope you have a nice night tonight, hubby is taking me out for a nice meal tonight :happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

Well I think you deserve it! I hope he will be just as loving when he needs to massage your puffy feet, paint your toenails & tidy your bikini line in summer :haha:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Lol I hope so too


----------



## Misscheifmake

Morning girls, Just checking in to see how everyone's doing?? xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Morning! 
I'm ok, feeling a bit scared cos for some silly reason I did another test and it seemed more faint :cry: it was a different brand so am thinking I shouldn't have done it at all, I'm so stupid sometimes!

How r u misscheif? Any symptoms?

Did u have a nice meal last night rachelle? How r u feeling?

How did your first stimming injection go wallie, did u manage ok?
:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: ladies!!

Mrs Sunshine - don't worry about the tests - each test works at a different HCG level and no 2 tests are the same - promise. So long as the Digi says you are pregnant and the conception indicator goes up weekly, 1-2, 2-3, 3+ you are all good :thumbup:

Are any of you guys going to have Betas? The Lister do them for about £50 a throw - maybe peace of mind if i have two... then i can see it's a better than number than last time..

.... now ladies... what does this say??
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Misscheifmake

Oh wow!!! So chuffed!!! Double wohoo this is one lucky thread!!

I did a digi and 1-2 weeks preggers!! That's five tests now and I need to stop!! 
Don't panic sunshine I did another test yesterday and it was faint. Diff brand and diff tests have different levels like rachelle said x


----------



## rachelle1975

Must confess.. i got a positive yesterday on the Frer but my reaction was to panic after last time - i got a positive and started spotting and it was game over a week later... but this time, no spotting :wohoo: I've had some cramps but i'm very nauseas... so pleased... didn't think i would get the words 'pregnant' at 12dpo... Oh my flipping god!!

I knew it was a good idea to buy a few maternity bits in the Next sale... :rofl:


----------



## mrssunshine78

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo! :happydance: huge congratulations rachelle! I'm so happy for us all!

I so hope this is a sticky lucky thread, you're next wallie!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Misscheifmake

I'm having problems with my work clothes as so bloated still, my mum said she was the same so here's hoping! She also had no sickness so here's hoping too! I do keep getting sort of pulling sharp pains tho, hope that's nothing to worry about ...


----------



## rachelle1975

Everything is just stretching and moving about, making sure bubba is snuggling in nice and tight - PROMISE :thumbup:

How long are you guys on the bottom bullets for? I've not really had side effects so might keep them up until 12 weeks, i think the clinic will want that anyway after last time. DH is stoked but feels a bit panicking bless him.... we were trying to work out how the hell we were going to clear our 15k worth of fertility debt and now there is baby debt on the way :wohoo:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Rachelle!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks Isi! 2nd times a charm hun... keeping everything crossed for you including my eyes :thumbup:


----------



## Misscheifmake

We've had that same conversation this morning because things weren't happening we moved and the house has cost a lot to do up. But I just think we'll cope, others do!! Altho dh needs to get on and finish it!! 

It'll be fine plus I'm sure you'll get loads of stuff from friends and famil xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Yep my sisters little girl is 4 months and i've bought her so much stuff... my sister just said 'thank god you can have it all back' ha ha - hopefully it's a girl!

I'm really looking forward to going to work tomorrow and laying down the law... no 10 day shifts and no working until 10pm... i spent enough damn money i'm doing 8-4 Monday to Friday :haha:


----------



## Misscheifmake

My SIL put loads of stuff in their loft for when we finally made an announcement - it'll be great to finally see what's there and to wipe the dust from it!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Mine aren't bottom bullets, mine r front bum bullets lol, clinic said I need them til week 12, and I'm too scared to risk anything so def will have them til then.

Just done another test! I'm addicted! Anyway this was a definite nice coloured pos! Think I'm just gonna keep testing til baby arrives!

Might put my tickers back on now, or maybe I should wait?!


----------



## rachelle1975

DH said this is reminiscent of when he proposed... he thought that would keep me quiet but instead i snowballed into planning mode and everything was booked and bought within 6 weeks despite a week in NY :rofl: .... i've been googling, i even bought some Isabella Oliver mat wear online in the sale - the stuff is gorgeous and if it's good enough for Mylene Klass it's good enough for me :rofl:


----------



## SillyMoo

Fabulous news Rach!!! Great idea about doing 'normal' hours at work. You'll be exhausted otherwise. Our clinic keep you on bum candles til 12 weeks in singles and to 20 weeks in multiples. 

The hpt companies must love us, making a fortune!! 

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ah well it's going to be quads so does that mean i'll have to line the bum candles up like a train? :rofl:

How you feeling Silly? Any dodgy symptoms? craving lumps of coal? :winkwink:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm getting on hubby's nerves I think, was asking him last night if we can find out what we having!! He's quite a bit more reserved think we should take one day at a time. Wish I had some symptoms!! I'm v tired so suppose that might be one?!

Silly when do u get your 2nd beta?

Ooooo it's all so exciting!


----------



## Wallie

mrssunshine78 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo! :happydance: huge congratulations rachelle! I'm so happy for us all!
> 
> I so hope this is a sticky lucky thread, you're next wallie!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG, you don't know how much I want that to be true!

Congratulations AGAIN Rachelle (this is becoming a bit of a habit :rofl:)

This is one lucky thread!!!


----------



## Wallie

rachelle1975 said:


> DH said this is reminiscent of when he proposed... he thought that would keep me quiet but instead i snowballed into planning mode and everything was booked and bought within 6 weeks despite a week in NY :rofl: .... i've been googling, i even bought some Isabella Oliver mat wear online in the sale - the stuff is gorgeous and if it's good enough for Mylene Klass it's good enough for me :rofl:

:happydance: That's what I can't wait to do either Rachelle. I'm determined to be the sexiest pregnant woman ever at my work!! haha! I'm a nutter!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Not sure I can carry off my Louboutins & cankles :rofl:


----------



## Wallie

:rofl: we can try though!


----------



## Misscheifmake

DH just told me off for looking at maternity clothes - i have a shopping addiction so think he's getting worried!! 

I'm still really crampy - sure it's ok and normal. Comes in waves..


----------



## Misscheifmake

Wallie said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo! :happydance: huge congratulations rachelle! I'm so happy for us all!
> 
> I so hope this is a sticky lucky thread, you're next wallie!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OMG, you don't know how much I want that to be true!
> 
> Congratulations AGAIN Rachelle (this is becoming a bit of a habit :rofl:)
> 
> This is one lucky thread!!!Click to expand...

It will be true Wallie - PMA dance!! x


----------



## rachelle1975

Ladies shall i take a vote? Who wants to change the name of the thread and what should i change it too???? There's an awful lot of baby dust floating around.....:happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

there is loads of it flying around!!

i'm rubbish at choosing stuff, but a new name may be in order...how about something with october in the title - will wallies baby be an october baby too?

you know when you had a mc last time, did you get red blood? its just ive had the brown stuff for a good few days now, and i don't know if i should be worried?? thanks


----------



## rachelle1975

Brown is ok, cervix is inflamed after EC & ET and if you've had implantation cramps then brown is always old blood... I had pink then red spotting & bad cramps. I know it doesn't feel like it but I'm sure all is fine. One girl I knew had a haematoma under the foetus and bled bright red for 7 months! Very rare though! Little miss sunshine is just fine :dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks, its just so scary not knowing what's going on, i'm not having much, but am still having some + cramps and no real symptoms, its driving me a bit crazy!!! Do you think that they'll think i'm mad if i go to boots and buy like 10 preg test???!!!:wacko:


----------



## rachelle1975

Go to sainsbury... 2 clear blue digis £11!!!

I'm going to do a conception indicator one Monday & then each week until 3+... if the HCG is increasing it'll show! I considered my beta but it'll cost at least £100 & it's the same again for our 7 & 9 week scan so it gets a bit silly!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

I got 2 conception indicator ones the other day from boots and they were about £11, i'm gonna do another one of those next friday. If i order some tests online then i wont look as crazy!

thats expensive for beta tests! and scans! i'll get a 6 week scan and then my 12 and 20 week scans, unless we decide to have any private ones

anyway think i'm going to have a lovely early night, hubby has gone out and set the DVD player up in the bedroom for me

have a nice evening

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ooh lovely!!

Yeah lister won't scam until 6+5 to ensure there's a heartbeat as apparently it can't always be seen until then? So we will go for 7 weeks, don't want to spend a week worrying and waiting for a re scan if they can't find a HB. 9 week scan is purely to keep me happy... Especially if it's two! Know a good few girls with 2 at scan 1 and 1 by 12 weeks.. Guess it's just peace of mind??
X


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah peace of mind is pretty important

I'm still not feeling pregnant, think I'm just being impatient!

Am going out for lunch today with Hubby and my friend who's just had a baby and her Hubby, hope it won't get too much for us! Just nearly cried as I was wrapping the present up! Lol

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Misscheifmake

I've decided i need a ticker.... so how do you put it on??!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

If u create one from the bump.com and then copy the bbcode (thinks it's that anyway) and then paste it into your signature


----------



## rachelle1975

That's a very pretty ticker mischief :thumbup:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Thanks!! I'm quite proud!! ;o)))


----------



## Wallie

Yeh change the name of the thread if you like to something with october in it. I may just miss October with my :bfp: but I'm an October baby myself, so I'm not worried. I think I need to have EC w/c 7th October to still be in a chance for an October baby.

:happydance:

how many :bfp:'s has this thread had now?


----------



## Misscheifmake

Scared again now -

Did the clinic test this morning and it was very faint within the three minutes. Got darker since and now can easily see it and very pink. But clinic said if faint could be chemical..

Want them to open so i can ring them now...


----------



## Misscheifmake

Feel better just did a clueblue and a nice line developed before the control line! Strongest line yet so must just be the clinic test :o

I'll call and tell them positive now!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Had an awful day yesterday started bleeding more, spent all afternoon crying :cry: really feel like it's not going well :cry: have to ring the clinic at 9, yest this morning is still pos, but mine like yours misscheif is quite faint, but I do think the clinic tests r crap. Feeling so scared :cry:


----------



## Misscheifmake

:hugs:

Right deep breath and calm. Call the clinic and talk them through it but the test the clinic gave me was rubbish. 

They half expected it as when i spoke to them they said as long as it's visable you're pg.

Is the blood red and are you clotting? But dont worry either way as you just don't know yet.

It WILL be ok. :hugs:

x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks
I've phoned them, they don't seem massively worried, they're thinking of putting me on the progesterone injections, have to go in at 10 to see what they say. Blood was like a browny red colour, with few brown clots, its just so frightening :cry:

gonna go out and buy some more nice clearblue preg tests, think i might just have to test everyday, urgh i hate this not knowing

i'll let you know what they say when i see them

xx


----------



## SillyMoo

Sunshine, hope it goes ok with the clinic, I know its scary seeing any kind of blood but its not uncommon at all. Thinking of you xxx

Mischeif - great news that you are now 'officially' up the duff/ cheggers / going to be a mummy too. Hope that seeing that strong line made you feel on top of the world!!

I have bloods again today but I did a test on saturday and it was still really really weak so I am not holding out much hope. I just want to know one way or another. This limbo is just the worse kind of hell.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey my lovely ladies....

Oh gosh sounds like you've all had a traumatic 24 hours :hugs:

Silly... keeping fingers and toes crossed for todays beta - when will you get the results? Limbo is sucking but i'm praying for you hun x

Sunshine - glad you feel reassured - did the clinic suggest a beta? Brown blood is normally old and it could literally be from EC or from implantation - its so stressful, surely it should all be easier after you get that elusive :bfp:

Mischief - did you call your clinic?

I had a lovely weekend - bought The Rough Guide to Pregnancy and Birth... it's hilarious... also bought a book for hubby and i to write in and put pics in for the bubba... didn't get to do it last time so this time i'm going all out. Feeling dreadfully sick and just generally cruddy, spots all over the place but i'm feeling quite reassured by the dry heaving!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Silly - Praying for you too. Hoping that the Beta brings you good news. :hugs:

Sunshine - :hugs: old blood is good blood.

Rachelle - Hope you're coping with the sickness :hugs:

Hugs to everyone and hoping and prayingthat we can all get through the next stages. :hugs:

Called the clinic and explained the faint line and then the other test and she said don't worry you are pregnant. They booked me in for a scan and saw no reason to check bloods. Dh is there now picking up more bullets - nice! Also going to ask what i can take for my headaches as go to bed with one and wake up with one, but am I complaining?? NO NO NO NO I'll take anything this throws at me with joy!


----------



## rachelle1975

You can have paracetamol but nothing else - i take baby asprin daily but i don't think that would touch the headache!!! When is your scan booked for chick? My clinic normally gor for 6+4 to ensure you see a heartbeat but that means a Friday scan and if it's not picked up we'll have to worry all weekend and go back... so i'm going to opt for a scan at 7 weeks so it's a bit more reassuring... plus they are charging me anyway so i'd rather have 1 than 2!!

Lovely at work this morning.... i have basically wrapped myself in bubble wrap and put my foot down as far as shifts and 10 day working weekends goes! :wohoo:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Silly I have my fingers crossed for u hun, hope it's higher than before, thinking of u :hugs:

Sounds like u had a fun wknd rachelle

Well the clinic kept saying to me that lots of women bleed early pregnancy, am still feeling pretty frightened. Have more pessaries and they've also given me progesterone injections and my scan is 15th feb so I'll hopefully be 6 wks 4 days by then. Just hope this bleeding stops! I just can't relax at all. :cry:
X


----------



## mrssunshine78

The clinic didn't say anything about betas, I didn't ask either, I think they genuinely aren't concerned, guess I should take heart from that?!


----------



## SillyMoo

Defo Sunshine, they probably hear it so often they dont think about the person dealing with it, its just normal day to day stuff for them. If they arent concerned you shouldnt be :)

Rach, good plan on the bubble wrap... good for squishing when you get stressed too. 

I am SO pooing myself. I want to know the results but equally I dont....


----------



## mrssunshine78

Aww silly I really feel for u, it's just rubbish isn't it? So hope it's good news for u :hugs:

I said the same thing to Hubby, it's so different when it's yourself going through the bleeding, like u say silly they'll see it all the time


----------



## rachelle1975

Silly, I do know how you feel, bet you have been googling like mad which doesn't help.. for every bad result there is a good. Regardless of the outcome i'm here if you ever need to chat :hugs:


----------



## SillyMoo

I have been going google crazy!! I still dont know though if this is a chemical or early miscarriage then why havent I had any blood yet, surely the cycolgest wouldnt be able to stop that too?

:wacko:

Nurse was such a negative bint, made me feel like I shouldnt have btohered going back for the second one as it was just be 0. Errrr.... i need to know!! Same thing again, just cos they deal with this sort of thing every day doesnt mean that the person its happening too cant still feel like the world is against them!

BTW, didnt I tell you I was a lucky charm, Wallie is DEFO next :happydance:
xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

so have you got your result hun? surely they must have some sort of clue as to how horrendous this is for you :hugs:


----------



## SillyMoo

Just had call from the clinic. hCG is now 5.1 and as its now 5 weeks its an early miscarriage not a chemical pregnancy so if nothing happens in a week i have to go and get it checked out. She said that the silver lining to the very black cloud is that at least it works and that there is no reason it shouldnt be sticky next time.

Bugger. 

I am not sure how I feel. I think i knew what the answer would be so had come to terms with it. Was REALLY hard to ring DH though, probably worse thing I have ever had to do in our relationship.

Thank you all for your unrelenting support. You are such a great gaggle of girls and will be such wonderful mummys.

xxxxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Awww silly I'm so sorry I don't know what to say:hugs: am thinking about u and your Hubby :hugs: I suppose they are right, but still not much comfort at the moment xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh Silly

I am so very very sorry... i wrote this stupid reply not realising you had posted as i got distracted at work :hugs:

I know it makes no difference to you know but this is where i was last September and now i'm here with another :bfp:. I got told by all the consultants that the fact i got implantation was a good sign but it gave me little comfort at the time. They said it again when i got to ET last week and i guess they were right this time around.

If you want to ask any question or talk about anything i'm here - i'm just so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

I am so sorry Silly xxx Thinking of both you and your DH, just hold tight to each other xxx

:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Grrrr more pink bleeding, think I'm gonna ask for a beta tomorrow, I just want to know, I know they seem to not be worried, but i think for my sanity a beta would be a good idea


----------



## Misscheifmake

If i makes you feel better Sunshine then do it, anything that helps you is worth it. :hugs:

Fingers tightly crossed :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies, well the clinic have given the go ahead for betas so today's is 426, so now another wait til Thursday to see if they're doubling, fingers crossed. My test this morning was much darker, am thinking of buying shares in clearblue, their sales have just rocketed! Lol
Bleeding seems to be improving too, so hopefully the extra progesterone is working! 
Feeling so much more positive today anyway
Thank u for listening to me complaining!
Xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ooh mrs sunshine sounds good especially when the average is 292! Youre above average :yipee:

How's the twinges? I've bloated today, can't suck my tummy in & feel like I did with the OHSS so keeping an eye on it & having lots of fluid x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Woohoo am glad those numbers sound good, I was a tiny bit worried they were a little low! Still got few af type pains and had a pulling type pain/sensation when I turned over in bed last night, but told nurse and she seems to think everything seems ok 

Oh no rachelle, ohss returning, they told me that mine might if I got preg, but so far so good. Like u said just need lots of fluids hope u feeling better soon x


----------



## Misscheifmake

YAY- Excellent levels Sunshine!! Hope you feel better x

I have huge veiny boobs and scared i am soon going to have to go up a bra size - I'm already a 32GG!! Other than no other symptons - cramps have subsided. Although really want to ban my team from smoking as cannot cope with the smell when they come in from having one - bleugh!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah am feeling quite a bit better still bit worried and am praying for symptoms! Lol can't believe I'm wishing sickness on myself. Wish my boobs would get bigger too!
I hate the smell of old cigarettes anyway so can imagine that must be pretty awful!
When's your scan misscheif?


----------



## Misscheifmake

I know how you feel i want sickness too just so i know I am! On top of that DH has banned me from testing again and wants me to relax and chill out - yeah how do i do that???!!!

I'm scanning on the 16th - two weeks to send my self mad first i guess!


----------



## rachelle1975

Mischief... Gosh what large (.)(.) you have :rofl: I'm bursting out of my 36DD at the moment!! I have pulling pains too, sore ovaries. As for symptoms, waves of nausea, tiredness, headaches & spots on my back which us disgusting but apparently normal due to hormones??

Sunshine when's your scan? Mine is 17th! I'll do another HPT at the weekend to see if it shows 2-3, one the week after should show 3+ :thumbup:


----------



## Misscheifmake

I know!! I hope they don't grow too much more!!

I'm going to do a digi on Sat morning to check for the 2-3 even if i do have to smuggle it past DH!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

My scan is the 15th I can't wait, it really can't come soon enough lol

Hubby said I can test everyday if it makes me happy, so long ad he's not paying for them! In tesco yesterday we bought 4 tests, I'd left Hubby at the till and gone to get some treats for the dog, anyway the lady at the till said u do know that there's 4 tests there don't u? Hubby was like yes I know! I just told her I needed to test a few times. They didn't say a word in boots today when I bought 6 lol!!! Think I'm going crazy! I'm gonna do another digi on Friday really hoping to see 2-3 weeks!!!

Xx


----------



## rachelle1975

I'll swap you DHs... Mine is clueless re HPTS and was happy enough to see a picture bless him :haha:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Dh has said ok to more tests but just doesnt get why i can't accept the six i have already done! I think he gave in cause knew i would just ignore him and buy them anyway.

And i have nausea today - not sick but feeling is there!! YAY!!

How funny that we find the horrible bits exciting! x


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo: mischief!! When is your scan hun?x


----------



## Misscheifmake

rachelle1975 said:


> :wohoo: mischief!! When is your scan hun?x

16th - seriously how am i going to cope and keep myself calm till then??!!


----------



## rachelle1975

I know i'm going loopy - every slight cramp, twinge, soreness in my lower back... i'm worrying it's a blooming m/c and then i start fretting about ectopics :rofl: 

Have you got any cramps or pains?x


----------



## mrssunshine78

I keep worrying about everything, like what every pain is, sometimes get little pains in each side, so am also wondering about ectopics. Will we ever stop worrying?!


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm glad it's not just me that is going loopy :winkwink: That's exactly what i was thinking... but ecoptics are so rare and if we both have these symptoms it must be normal... well, as normal as we will ever get :haha:

Think my lower back hurting is because i'm sat at my desk slightly hunched over... i should obvioulsy get up and walk down the high street to stretch my legs (and go shopping)

it's pretty cool.. the 3 of us all have our scans the day after each other! I'm bringing up the rear :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I know it is pretty good! 

I've just remembered I have 1 symptom, I'm hungry!! Woke up at midnight last night so hungry! 

How r your ohss symptoms?

Shopping sounds like a good idea I think!


----------



## mrssunshine78

That's a lovely photo of u and your hubby


----------



## rachelle1975

Shopping is the answer to everything :haha:

Yep i was also hungry.. i have been taking biscuits to bed in case i get peckish.. you can't beat a good cardboard half fat rich tea at 2am.. this morning the kitten was sitting on it... no ass biscuits thank you! :rofl:

OHSS symptoms feel better - had a lot of water yesterday and feel less bloated today and less 'sore' in the ovaries which is good... who knows, the clinic said to keep an eye on it but they were sure it was just things settling down x


----------



## Misscheifmake

I am so pleased I am not the only one worrying about eptopic! I got some pains in my right arm the other day and was convinced it was. But then it passed and DH talked sense into me and it was probably just achey from where i am consistantly hunched over my laptop at work and at home... googling!! 

I just have this image of me in the scan room and them saying sorry nothing there :blush:.


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm feeling bit nervous about scan too am so worried that they'll tell me there's no heartbeat, which I know at 6 wks 4 days there might not be.

When I turned over in bed the other night I felt pulling pain in my right side the nurse yesterday said my ovaries may still be swollen and as long as pain isn't really bad it's just stuff moving about


----------



## Misscheifmake

I think that we all need to stop worrying and be more positive - we are finally pg after very long waits. So I vote for enjoying it and embrassing every little symptom!

Lets get sick!! lol


----------



## rachelle1975

I really wanted the scan at 7 weeks so the heart beat wouldn't be a problem.. My friend got told to Come back a week later & all was fine but it was the worst week of her life!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

God that must have been horrendous! That's what I'm really dreading

Think I'll feel a little better after my 2nd hcg tomorrow well as long as it looks good!


----------



## rachelle1975

It'll be fine tomorrow, you had such a nice number it'll have doubled nicely! What time will the results be in!? Cannot believe I havent gone to the clinic for my bloods... I'm working on the ignorance is bliss principal :rofl:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'll probably go and get them done just before lunch and should have results within about 45 mins-the only perk if me working in the lab! Lol


----------



## rachelle1975

Maybe I'll come get you to do mine :winkwink:

If you have an iPhone I have an excellent bump app that was recommended!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah I do, I've been looking and had downloaded a couple but they were rubbish, so that'd be fab


----------



## mrssunshine78

Lol yeah get yourself up north and I'll do your hcg!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Oh im so tempted to drive north now!! :o

What's the app?


----------



## rachelle1975

Define north... I am a southern softy after all & my grasp on geography is on parr with Jade Goody :rofl:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm about 30 miles south of newcastle!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Ooh I downloaded the baby bump app, it's a pink pic with a bump on it & is very similar to the bump website x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Fab have just downloaded it!


----------



## rachelle1975

Bit confused as it says week 4 days 3?? Despite all the details being the same as my ticker. What about yours??


----------



## Misscheifmake

Ok a bit far north, even for baby related testing!!

Downloading now!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

yeah mine says 4 weeks day 6 its a bit weird

just wondering, how long are we allowed to stay in the ttc section?


----------



## rachelle1975

They say 12 weeks, ive had a diary in here since 2008 but will prob start a new one in the pregnancy journals when it's confirmed with a scan. What about you guys?x


----------



## mrssunshine78

i did start a journal, but gave up on it

i've had a look in the 1st trimester section, but dont really feel like i belong there yet, i know i do it just seems a bit strange to me still that i'm in my 1st trimester!!

am thinking that it would be quicker to get your bloods done at your clinic than travel all the way up here lol


----------



## rachelle1975

But perhaps less scary... are you good with sticking needles?!?! :haha:

i know a lot of the IVF/LTTTC girls find 1st tri odd as they are mainly people who have not had problems ttc and who have no concept of what we have all been through - i think there is a group section where there is an assisted conception thread that people update?

At least we are all due around the same time - it's quite nice really as we can annoy and support the hell out of one another :haha: :wohoo:

So.... who will do a FB announcement when they are ready? I'm definitely doing it... i'm getting my own back on all those people who have been doing it for years and driving me mad :rofl:


----------



## raf-wife

hi ladies just dropping by congratulations to you all, :hugs: there is a group in the pregnancy section with ivf graduates megg33k, blue, mrs f, there all lovely i hope to be joining everyone there soon x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/478018-assisted-conception-thread-updated-members-list-pg1.html


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats once again, ladies. Wow...this was one LUCKY thread!!!

Would love for you to come share some sticky baby dust in this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here-12.html. It would really inspire the rest of us

:hug:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I don't know about fb announcement, think I might just announce the birth! 

Yeah it is good we're all due round about the same time, I'll def need people to chat to in the same situation as me! I'll have a look at the group section. I've just looked for October threads, 1 looks ok, but another had a 16 yr old in it, so that put me off straight away!


----------



## rachelle1975

mrssunshine78 said:


> I don't know about fb announcement, think I might just announce the birth!
> 
> Yeah it is good we're all due round about the same time, I'll def need people to chat to in the same situation as me! I'll have a look at the group section. I've just looked for October threads, 1 looks ok, but another had a 16 yr old in it, so that put me off straight away!

Just post a picture of baby crowning :rofl:

Think i will just do a diary and post in the assisted conception thread that is in the groups section - i don't want to read too many of the threads as they might freak me out! :blush:


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: Isi and RAF Wife... think once the scan is all okay i will feel more comfortable posting in the 1st tri preggo bit and also in the success bit... onwards and upwards and all that :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Think after my scan in 2 wks, I'll post in the ivf success thread


----------



## Misscheifmake

I want to sty put here until my scan is successful - too scared to announce properly! But i will, promise! 

And as for FB oh yeah i'm announcing but might need to reference IVF so people can understand what i have been through and why i REALLY gave up the wine - No i am not allergic to it! :haha:

I have been kind of stalking 1st tri but i don't feel like i belong. Too new and this is all a shock to the system after years of knowing that we couldn't get pregnant naturally.

I havent done a journal here as just kind of stalked previously - yep it was me! :haha: But i think i might start a prego one - but again not until after my scan! 

Will we ever accept this?? Or will it take a few months after delivery for us to go - oh yeah we WERE pregnant!! :winkwink:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Scared - just did a normal clearblue test and faint line - had much darker before..


----------



## rachelle1975

Don't be scared... It's 7pm, you are hydrated & peeing all day... A positive is a positive and every single test will give a different reading but they all say the same thing... PREGNANT :wohoo:

Now stop doing tests sending yourself :headspin: unless it's FMU & you've not peed for at least 4 hours or drunk anything.... Otherwise I'll kick your ass :ninja: 

Dealio? :shrug: xxx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Even DH is scared, just so faint...

Ok deep breath and test again tomorrow to reassure myself. If not call clinic and ask for bloods.

Why does this have to be so up and down!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm sure rachelle is right, it's nighttime and you're not supposed to poas at night! You'll have been drinking and eating all day it'll be lovely and dark again in the morning :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Why do these things have to test us so badly. 

I just hope its darker by the morning.. :(


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm sure it will be good luck, although am sure u won't need it :hugs:
It is so hard isn't it, I'm going to be wishing the next 8 months away!


----------



## rachelle1975

It really does make a difference doing it later in the day. In the morning if you've not drunk for 7 hours it'll be concentrated... I've had 3 ltr of water today & I'll be lucky if I got a positive because the HCG is so deleted.

How much have you drunk today & how long did you hold your pee for?x


----------



## Misscheifmake

I feel like a such a naughty child now!

I did another test and although a line it just isn't as dark as previous tests and you would have thought 5 days on that they would be darkening - surely??

So... i called the clinc and as their bloods are only £30 we decided to bite the bullet and just find out. So went in and she treated me like a naughty kid and asked why had i decided to test at home,........ ummm because its taken a long and horrible time to get to this point and i dont really believe it perhaps?!

So anyway got to call at lunch to find out what my bloods are then go in again Monday for the next test. I have promised dh to put the tests down and just wait on bloods and then scan - no more!!

I hope she doesn't tell me off again on Monday!


----------



## rachelle1975

Glad you have peace of mind... those tests with the lines aren't reliable, i would stick to digis as they give you a reading you don't have to squint at!

Ah so i'm the only one not doing an HCG!... i shall be doing my Digi on Sunday though :thumbup:

Yesterday evening it felt like someone lit my furnace... i was so hot i went to bed naked!


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm sure your result will be fine, the lines aren't as easy to read as digi

Just having mine done now, feeling really nervous


----------



## rachelle1975

You will both be fine, be positive :dust:


----------



## Misscheifmake

I seriously think the nurse wanted to strangle me and Dh was giving me murderous looks as well - thank goodness he think's he can't be angry with me at the moment!! :haha:

Sunshine dont worry - it will be fine x


----------



## mrssunshine78

I keep testing too misscheif I don't know what they expect! I told one of the nurses and she said if that made me happy then fine lol


----------



## rachelle1975

For once i feel quite sane :winkwink: I've not tested since i got my CB Digi at 13dpo... i thought i would be proper mental after the m/c last time but if anything i feel very positive and happy... i figure i'll have my scan and i'll enjoy the next few weeks because i am pregnant and it's all good! :happydance:


----------



## Misscheifmake

That's it Rachelle - I have seen the error of my ways and from now on will be following your stance!! 

From this day onward i swear that no more tests will be done in my household! :o


----------



## Misscheifmake

Level only 19.1 - looks like an early misscarriage is happening.

Test again Monday to double check levels but if not over 100 it looks like its failing.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Oh no misscheif I'm so sorry :hugs: I really hope it goes up for you on Monday xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh god mischeif, could it not be an error? Have you had any symptoms at all?
I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Loads at first but they have dropped off over the last day or so and this mornings line really was much fainter. 

What will be will be - but I am accepting the loss right now. One day and a time. My main fear is that its eptopic, got enough problems with my tubes without that and they will take them out if it is.


----------



## rachelle1975

I am so sorry hun, it's a horrible hopeless feeling but you are being very pragmatic. Were you expecting this? What have the clinic said, another blood test?

My third HCG hit 19 and then after that it went down to 2 - my clinic were happy when it was under 10 as apparently it meant it wasn't ectopic - what did yours say?x


----------



## Misscheifmake

Got to do bloods again on monday if over 100 then we're safe if not then it's out. But it should at the very minimum be over 25 already so doesn't look good.

Not expecting but it felt too good to be true, so dont think i had really accepted that i was/am.

Tis horrible though.


----------



## rachelle1975

:hugs:
Xxxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thinking of u and your Hubby :hugs: I really don't know what to say, but I really feel for u :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Mrs sunshine did you have your beta?xx


----------



## SillyMoo

Mischief, just wanted you to know I'm here and I have EVERYTHING crossed (its hard to type cos of it) that your hCG goes up on Monday. I hope worry doesn't ruin your weekend. 

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Silly Moo, hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hi Silly,

How are you doing?x

I'm ok had lots of tears and seeing DH crumble was hard, i am not holding out for Monday but not letting this beat me. 

Can i have a glass of wine or not though?!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Sunshine - how was your Beta result, really hope it had doubled for you? x


----------



## SillyMoo

Grrrrr. I wrote a reply and the server went down!! 

I'm ok thanks, just glad that I know where I am now, the worst thing is the limbo. You just have to deal with whatever, nothing you can do to affect it huh? Mischief I really know how you're feeling at the mo, tis yucky. I would have a glass of wine if it helps you relax a bit, one isnt gunna do any harm. I will have a bottle of Rose/jaegerbomb/tequila on all your behalves on Saturday ;) 

Sunshine how did your beta go?


----------



## rachelle1975

SillyMoo said:


> I will have a bottle of Rose/jaegerbomb/tequila on all your behalves on Saturday ;)

Now that's hardcore! I'd be pickled!!

My clinic made limbo very hard, they insisted I keep up with the pessaries even though I was bleeding heavily. I had a lovely hot bubble bath & a glass of White Grenache!! I do hope you'll be ok, I was a total dribbler for 2 months after as I was also dealing with the loss of my mum. Major shitty time but.. Came out the otherwise & just as loopy as before :thumbup:


----------



## SillyMoo

Oh Rach, what an awful time you had, that and your mum too, too nasty to contemplate. Big hugs and respect for coming through it all and being so upbeat and fabaroo xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Sorry I didn't put my beta on earlier, I didn't want to upset u misscheif, anyway today it was 1196, so looking quite good.

It's good to hear from u sillymoo, I've been wondering how you were doing :hugs:

Misscheif I would have a glass of wine too, it's not gonna harm so long as it's not a bottle, thinking of u and your oh :hugs: x


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done sunshine, you're such a sweetie :hugs: no more pee sticks & betas now?x


----------



## mrssunshine78

No more betas and am gonna try and not poas, I can't guarantee that though! Lol


----------



## rachelle1975

You make me chuckle. I just had a shower & my boobs look like a map of the London underground so feel happier... Pee stick this weekend for a 2-3 or have you had that? :haha:


----------



## SillyMoo

Sunshine how many did you have put back again?!


----------



## mrssunshine78

No I haven't had that yet, was gonna do that tomorrow before I got my beta result, I know I'm progressing so suppose I don't need to do it, will see how I feel in the morning, I think it'd be good to see the 2-3 wks though

I still haven't really got any symptoms except tiredness and hunger


----------



## mrssunshine78

I had 2 put back so who knows what's going on in there!


----------



## rachelle1975

Tiredness & hunger is good, my sister had nothing & was back in her size 10 jeans 2 weeks after giving birth :haha:


----------



## SillyMoo

The beta scores are quite high, I am putting money on double trouble xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Lol


----------



## mrssunshine78

how are you feeling today misscheif? hope you're doing ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SillyMoo

Mischief - hope youre ok hun xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Did my digi this morning 2-3 wks, so will try and keep away from the tests til next wknd. U testing again tomorrow rachelle?


----------



## rachelle1975

Morning Sunshine!

Oooh what a pretty apple seed you've got there :wohoo:

Yep i did mine this morning... 2-3 weeks as well..... :yipee: The sickness is getting worse and so is the tiredness... it's great... it's so reassuring i'm not complaining :happydance: Meeting some girls off this site today for a cream tea - 2 of us are preggers it'll be really nice as we all usually go to Starbucks and then shop :haha:

How are you feeling? I'm wondering what the odds are of me having twins in here... 2 Grade A 5 day blasts... what do you reckon? Ooh i'm greedy :rofl:

Silly and Mischief, hope that you are both okay :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

yay for 2-3 weeks!! i think the chances of twins for you are pretty high, my clinic wouldn't have put 2 blasts back into me cos the 'risk' of twins is too high, i'd love twins - i'm greedy too!!

sounds like you have a nice day ahead of you, we're not up to much today, going to b&q and we're going to try and tell hubby's parents today. I'm feeling really tired, also felt a bit sick this morning, although that soon wore off and turned to hunger! 

hope you're both ok too silly and misscheif :hugs: xx


----------



## SillyMoo

Great news on your tests girls, hope it's starting to sink in now? 

Telling the inlaws it will be lovely sunshine :) 

Rach - Hmmmm. Cream teas!! Yumerlicuous!! Enjoy the gossip

Mischief - hope you're doing ok hun, thinking of you xx

I was going to go clothes shopping today for an outfit to wear out tonight but my period pains are still too bad (3 days in) so can't stand for long so need to go through my wardrobe and cobble together something instead.


----------



## rachelle1975

Where are you off to tonight Silly? Sorry you are feeling so poorly, it's horrid & painful & I hated that I had to use towels rather than tampons.

Sunshine, yep I'm 36 this year so allowed 2 blasts back & they were happy to as it's my 2nd go. My friend had her bloods done 4+5 and they were 2000 for a singleton at scanning... Wonder what mine might be?? 

I'd be very happy with twins after the expense & at my age for sure, at least I have some frosties for another round :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

have a good night silly, hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

i'm 33 this month, and if i'm not having twins i think we'll just settle for a single child, i can't face going through all of this again, and i have no frozen embryos so i'd have to start from scratch. Also cos i didn't respond too well this time i'm not sure if it would work again :shrug:

i think everyones hcg result is different, ive been googling and the figures range from pretty low at 5 weeks to about 7000!! so am not sure whether it gives you any indication really

feeling tired today, but haven't been able to manage an afternoon nap, looks like another early one tonight - poor hubby!


----------



## Wallie

It must be so reassuring ladies to feel tiredness and sickness so early on. Hope you get the twins you are hoping for Rachelle. I'm not sure at all if I would like twins going by Cazd's twin pregnancy. She's had a tough time but she is getting induced today at 36 weeks. 

AFM took my last gonal-f jag last night in nightclub toilet :haha: and tonight it's the HCG trigger shot. Monday is EC at 10:30am. It really has happened so fast once I started the injections. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Wallie

Oh and my due date will be 31/10/11 if this works! :happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

:yipee: for Wallie shooting up in the toilet :haha:

The IVF is a lot to go through but dont forget that clinics view your 1st cycle as a way of understanding your response. If you cycled again it could be very different. I changed drugs this cycle & that improved the quality of all my embryos which was fantastic for me & really reassured me. Anyway your preggers so I think your quality is just peachy sunshine :thumbup:

Yep HCGs are hard to figure out. The lister said they're a good indicator of multiple pregnancies but in so many cases 2 embryos start to implant & 1 ends up as a singleton, scan is always the best option. Mind you, girls I knew from my NHS clinic had twins at 6 weeks but only 1 at 12 so it can all be stressful.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Lol wallie!! That's really funny! Good luck for Monday hoping they get plenty of fab eggs to choose from :hugs: a little Halloween baby too!

Am having cramps today in my lower abdomen, not sure what it is, am really hoping it's cos I'm a bit constipated (sorry tmi). Obviously am feeling a bit worried again!!! 

I've read about that rachelle where there are 2 embryos at 1st scan and then 1 at 12 wk scan, I don't think we'll ever be able to stop worrying!


----------



## rachelle1975

We can me mental together sunshine :hugs:

I'm guessing the cramps are your uterus preparing for the triplets :wohoo: it is worrying, especially when normally it means AF. But you've got a storming HCG and you aren't spotting so it's all good :yipee:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I know it prob is, but it's annoying not knowing. I'm glad I've got someone to go mental with! Triplets!!!!! Argh!!!! I'm sure we'd cope lol


----------



## mrssunshine78

am stressing again today! no surprises there then :wacko:

anyway have af type pains again today, and i'm not feeling as hungry as i was, i know its prob nothing, i'm just panicking over nothing i suppose :dohh:

told the inlaws today, they're very happy, hubby's brother and wife were there too, they seem more excited than we are lol! They've got a lovely little boy who is also an ivf baby. We just can't get excited cos both of us are so worried something is gonna happen :shrug:

hope everyone has had a good weekend


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey, ah how nice telling everyone. Bet they were thrilled :hugs:

2 more weeks & we get to tell DHs mum & my dad.. They were both heartbroken after last time & tbh I couldn't deal with their grief if it was a complication this time so kept quiet... It's a miracle :haha:

I read that by 7 wks your uterus is the size of a grapefruit! Thatll be the cramps!!!

Feel a bit poop today, had a 2hr nap yesterday & today & feel like a could take sleeping & :sick: up as an Olympic sport!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

We only told them cos my parents know we've had ivf and they knew when I was testing so we decided to tell hubby's parents as we'd feel bad telling mine when we hadn't told his. Get to tell my parents on Thursday, they're out in the middle east at the moment as that's where dad was working.

I'm trying to be positive about my pains, it must be my uterus expanding, I've no reason to think there's anything wrong with beanie.

It's good that you're feeling a bit rubbish, I know it prob doesn't feel good, but it's good your hormones r making u feel like that. I was tired yesterday and have been again today, but fine other than that

First night shift for me tomorrow :dohh: not looking forward to it!


----------



## rachelle1975

Must admit would have loved to tell our rellies but dad took the m/c badly last year especially after losing mum & MIL was OTT and got very out of hand. This time they can Deffo wait!!

Good luck with your shifts, I'm now sitting in a bubble & protected from bad people :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

It must have been a really tough time, can't even imagine how u must have felt :hugs: Don't blame u for waiting to tell them, although I'm sure these are sticky little beans (yes both of them lol) :thumbup:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hi, hope every one is ok :thumbup:

Congrats Sunshine and Rachelle on getting your 2-3 weeks, hope you're both feeling ok and not sick xx

Wallie - Hope that EC goes really well for you and that they get some lovely eggs xx

Silly - Hope that you're Af pains are calming down for you xx

I am ok, was a bit of a mess Friday and cried a few tears but pulled myself together since then and trying to be realistic. No spotting yet and if I didn't know what the results of my last bloods was I really wouldn't be any the wiser. I have no idea what is happening inside me but hoping that today's bloods will give me a clearer picture. 

I can't help but think i should be spotting and cramping by now? 

x


----------



## mrssunshine78

I hope everything goes ok with your bloods today mischief, hoping your results look good today :hugs:


----------



## SillyMoo

Mischeif, hope it all goes well today hun, please let us know as we are here for you either way. I have everything crossed that the numbers will have gone up nicely xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: mischief, wishing you all the luck in the world today.
Don't focus on the spotting business, unless you have stopped the progesterone you won't have any bleeding or spotting (i was only on 1x400 last time). Equally i hope today is the very best news for you :dust:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Thanks for the wishes. Appointment not till later today so don't think we will find out the level until tomorrow. 

x


----------



## SillyMoo

I dunno - I had bloods done at 1 and then results at 2.30..... but thats a private hospital.


----------



## rachelle1975

How are you doing Silly? Are you going to have a diary so that I can harass you? How's the pains now? :hugs:


----------



## SillyMoo

Howdy - I am good thanks, feel fine. IVF, whats that? I think we might need IVF some time in the future when I am a grown up :winkwink:

Pains all gone and life can get back to normal again.... 

We wrote letters to the Chief Exec of our PCT, our MP and the Health Secretary about the lack of funding for IVF referrals, that was quite therapeutic.

Hows your bubble looking, have your decorated it nicely?


----------



## Misscheifmake

SillyMoo said:


> I dunno - I had bloods done at 1 and then results at 2.30..... but thats a private hospital.

Thanks Silly, I hope they'll get back to me today but the appointment is at 4pm so wasnt sure if too late. Fingers crossed as just want to know one way or another now! I havent touched the wine yet but the bottle keeps looking at me and waving :o

Yep mine is also a private clinic, just my NHS funded attempt.

Hope you're ok xx


----------



## rachelle1975

SillyMoo said:


> Howdy - I am good thanks, feel fine. IVF, whats that? I think we might need IVF some time in the future when I am a grown up :winkwink:
> 
> Pains all gone and life can get back to normal again....
> 
> We wrote letters to the Chief Exec of our PCT, our MP and the Health Secretary about the lack of funding for IVF referrals, that was quite therapeutic.
> 
> Hows your bubble looking, have your decorated it nicely?

Being grown up so overrated... i think the only reason my toyboy hubby married me is due to my immaturity and the fact i don't act my age... :blush: Even my sister who is 2.5 years younger gets referred to as the 'older sensible one'....:haha:

Glad you are working on your therapy and feeling 'normal'.. whatever that is! Normal is also something overrated.. i'm currently swinging between being happy and being a lunatic :wacko:... i do like a good variation though :rof:

Bubble is looking good although a bit boring... there's not much for me to do at present apart from p*ss off my colleagues by sending them to court with my cases.... :rofl:

You need a diary... everyone needs a good stalker and since i'm down with the legal side of it i can avoid prosecution... honest m'lord....:happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

Misscheifmake said:


> I hope they'll get back to me today but the appointment is at 4pm so wasnt sure if too late. Fingers crossed as just want to know one way or another now! I havent touched the wine yet but the bottle keeps looking at me and waving

Really hope that they don't keep you waiting mischief, will keep it all crossed for you for later - perhaps they can do it whilst you wait? I know the Lister did a turn around in an hour once and even the EPU at Epsom Hospital did a 40 minute turnaround on my bloods last year... i was gobsmacked at that one! :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm sure you shouldn't have to wait too long, i'm in an nhs lab, and they can have the results ready within an hour, and thats on top of all of the other million and one GP samples that we process, so am thinking a private hospital lab should be a bit quicker, i really hope so, its not fair to keep you waiting even longer :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Evening, well level is down to 1 so i am officially out. Got a councelling session booked in for tomorrow so that should help. But i think i came to terms with it over the weekend and really am ok, sad but ok.

So onwards and upwards and me and Silly are going to kick it on our next round xx

But i might stay around and see how you guys get on if that's ok? I need to see some successful bump stories to know that this IVF madness does work xx

Plus i'm also very excited for both of you!! x


----------



## rachelle1975

Mischief your PMA is amazing but I'm still so sorry it happened :hugs:

Second times a charm I promise you.. I bet your second cycle kicks ass with tons of eggs, embryos & awesome transfers!! When do you think you might go again?

Counselling is a good thing :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Well i thought i only got one NHS cycle but she mentioned two :thumbup:. And as long as the consultant is happy i can start again in 2 cycles time.

In the mean time i signed up for that 10k and going to order some lovely new trainers. 

I think i was a scary monster over the weekend and was incredibly sad and cried buckets. But decided last night that this wasn't going to steal my sparkle - and it won't.

Now is the time to make you pregnant ladies jealous cause going to eat lots of prawns and drink lots of lovely red wine!! :haha:

x


----------



## rachelle1975

Now if it was pizza & champers I'd be jealous :haha:

Good for you, when's the 10k?

I think you need a ticker with some sparkle you know.. And a diary so I can find you! :dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Misscheif I'm so sorry, you've got an amazing attitude though I'm sure next time will work out for you. Glad you're gonna train for the 10K exercising really does make u feel better as I'm sure the counselling session will. Am thinking of u and your Hubby :hugs:

Good luck :hugs: and yeah u have to stick around xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Thanks guys. Fingers crossed that next time it works properly xx

10k is in April so just need to get back to working out and running, DH is running with me 
x


----------



## rachelle1975

You will storm it... Let me know where & I may even cheer you on :wohoo:


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies, just a short update on me.

6 eggs collected but OH's sperm was super dooper. So I'm hoping for good fertalisation. I'll get a report tomorrow. EC was easy peasy too!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Woohoo, you'll be PUPO in no time xx


----------



## Wallie

Had bad news today. 3 eggs immature and the other 3 did not fertilise.


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh Wallie i'm so very sorry :hugs: What was DH's count for the IVF? I'm so surprised they didn't do ICSI since it has a greater fertilisation rate. What have the clinic said? So so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Hi, I've replied in my journal. Does anyone else know who has gone through no fertilisation also. I'm sure there was someone but I can't trace it.


----------



## rachelle1975

My friend did but at another clinic - they tweaked her meds which upped the amount of eggs she got and also improved the quality they think?
She got 4 eggs and they didn't do ICSI which they said with hindsight they should have done, i think from memory 1 was immature and the remaining 3 didn't fertilise x


----------



## Wallie

Did she get a :bfp: in the end?


----------



## rachelle1975

Yes, i haven't spoken to her in a while as it was on FF website but i'm pretty sure she got twins from a day 3 transfer?x


----------



## mrssunshine78

I've replied in your journal, I'm so sorry wallie :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

So sorry wallie xxxxx


----------



## SillyMoo

Hello

I am so so sorry to read the sad news on here today. Massive massive hugs to both Mischeif and Wallie, you're such strong and lovely people and good things happen to good people so keep up the PMA and look forward not back. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hope your appt went well wallie

Silly have u had a follow up appt yet?


----------



## SillyMoo

Wallie - how did it go this morning? I hope you interrogated them over the use of IVF rather than ICSI? Been thinking of you x

Our consultant has been off sick so appt not until the 2nd March!! Not too bothered really as we cant get started again for a while and gives us time to gather all our questions.

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hi Guys,

Hope our two pregnant ladies are feeling good and not too green?! :sick:

Wallie - hope you are ok? thinking of you x

I am in pain - yuck, yuck, yuck! I haven't started AF yet but spotting and terrible cramps. Painkillers are not working to dilute them at all. Just wishing this would hurry up and get going. And i have a wine hangover, serious lightweight after not drinking for weeks and merry after 2 glasses!! :haha:

I had a counselling session yesterday and although was good to talk i don't know if i really got much from it. 

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I'm PUPO ladies. Check out my journal for details. I'm so happy :happydance:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Well done Wallie - amazing little embie xx


----------



## SillyMoo

Wow, thats amazing Wallie, i am SOOOOO pleased for you and your OH. Fabtabulous news!! Stick little miracle embie stick!

Mischeif, I feel your pain, I am so glad that part is over for me its nasty <<big hug>>


----------



## mrssunshine78

Woohoo for wallie!!

Misscheif sorry you're not feeling very good :hugs: Glad you've been on the wine! Lol. Tbh we went for counselling before and I found it a waste of time, I know everyone is different and it's good for some people.

Silly that's a long wait to see consultant, but like u said it'll be about time to start again then anyway.

Afm I'm not having any symptoms really, sometimes feel bit nauseous, but am generally fine. Wish I had some symptoms, I know that sounds silly, but it'd be reassuring


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: ladies

:wohoo: to Wallie, check you out PUPO princess!!!

Mischief, so sorry about the pain Hun :hugs: think that & the 2 week bleed I had was bloody terrible. Sorry you didn't get much out of the counselling, must admit I had my counselling a few weeks after the m/c when I was beating myself up for being a failure. It helped to process things a little more then. I actually saw the grief counsellor I used when mum died rather than the clinics which was better for me :hugs:

Mrs S, nearly next week & scan time :dust:

AFM... yesterday was :sick: for the whole day barr 2 hours when I couldn't stop weeping as I was to tired & my head hurt... Jeez what a turnip!! The nausea & tiredness is constant... Darn little alien!!! Feel like I have a permanent hangover without the champagne buzz :rofl:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I know less than a week now!!! I'm excited and scared if that makes sense? Did a digi today and I'm 3+ now!! Exciting

You're symptoms sound good rachelle, although I'm sure u don't agree!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh wow 3+ :wohoo: I've got mine to do this weekend! 

What day is your scan?

Was speaking to my sister earlier, she had no cramps, no sickness, nothing! She was so scared she didn't tell is til her 12 week scan... I thought she was just being evasive due to the IVF :haha:

Yep symptoms are good, can't believe how exhausted I feel tho, thought people just exaggerated :rofl:


----------



## Blue12

Sorry to drop in... but rach the symptoms are so shocking right lol!


----------



## mrssunshine78

My scan is tuesday, is yours Thursday?


----------



## rachelle1975

Yep Thursday.. 1 week today :wohoo:

I'm a bit nervous, worried about ectopics and also worried after last time.... DH tells me to stop worrying but i think that the worry is here to stay!


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm just so scared that they won't find a heartbeat, it's just so frightening


----------



## rachelle1975

It's silly cos realistically it's all good isn't it? But these blooming progesterone pessaries mean you woulnd't know even if there was something amiss and that makes it more stressful... i think i'll drive myself cuckoo at this rate! Oooh i wonder what fruit or veggie you will be tomorrow when you are 6 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I cant believe I'm gonna be 6 wks tomorrow! I've got a little niggley type pain right in the middle of lower stomach which is new, its driving me crazy this not knowing


----------



## rachelle1975

Did you know that in 1 weeks time your womb will be the size of a grapefruit....?? See.. that'll be the niggling! My preggo book is full of weird information! :haha:

I'm positively mental... just went to buy a new skirt and top for work... checked to make sure my (.)(.) still looked like the underground map whilst i was there :haha: ... told you... .loopy!!! xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Lol I keep feeling mine see if they feel any bigger! Lol I too am crazy! I'm starting to get few little veins, so that's quite exciting! :wacko:

Hope you're right about my uterus!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

I promise it's all true... i was reading up on it! Hence the twinging/cramps and pain! i was trying to find out how big my womb was at 5 weeks to explain the fact i can't do my trousers up but alas... there was nothing on the web for that one! :haha:

Symptoms are so exciting - plus they apparently kick in for week 6 so i'd expect a flurry if i were you... unless you are going to be one of those gorgeous glowing yummy mummies who glide through pregnancy and give birth with nothing more than a sigh :winkwink:


----------



## mrssunshine78

What with my greasy hair and greasy spotty skin lol I doubt it!! :haha:

Just mentioned to the clinic about my pain/funny feeling and they haven't reassured me at all, she said we'll see how it is tomorrow, we might have to get u an earlier scan :cry: I much prefer your response! Just feel like crying now :cry:

Maybe u can't do your trousers up cos it's twins!! :happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

You paint such a pretty picture!! :haha:

I think the fact i can't do my trousers up is more to do with my constipation, cake eating and gigantic swollen ovaries :blush:

Right... whats the pain like... is it pain or is it discomfort, like a twingy feeling? The clinic are bad being like that - if it's not a severe pain and very uncomfortable they shouldn't be worrying you like that :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

It's a little bit like af pain, it's not too bad, but am aware of it, and it's not constant. I just wish I knew what was going on, getting upset typing this, which isn't good as I'm in hairdressers! Lol


----------



## rachelle1975

Right don't get upset - if you were to google AF type pains intermitten early pregnancy it would throw back a ton of information regarding implantation. I would think it's everything moving and make room for the bambino in your tummy chick.

IF and i say it in nice big letters... IF it was anything bad i think you would know. I was in proper pain like full-on period pain.... i think your little bambino is just snuggling in and letting you know it's here to stay!

Now... what you doing with your hair? My roots are shocking... i went from highlighted to reddy/brunette but it's a nice shade than my natural and that is now a good inch from my scalp and i can't do a head of dye as i'm duffers! poo!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Ok thanks, I so hope you're right, I'm really gonna try and think positive, god what the hell is wrong with me!

Only cut and blow dry have been getting full dark brown dye and few highlights usually, only noticed as she was doing it my roots are highly visible, oh well never mind they'll have to just wait.


----------



## rachelle1975

Don't worry I was crying Last night worried there would be no heartbeat at the scan so worrying is all good! You are doing everything right chick :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i hadn't realised this would be the hardest part, i mean ttc for 3.5 yrs was bad, and ivf was also bad, but this is horrendous!:cry:

thanks for listening to me moan :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Don't worry you can return the favour :winkwink:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I will do indeed!

Poor Hubby came home to me crying again! Hope he keeps coming home lol!


----------



## SillyMoo

You two arent selling this preggo malarkey.... :D

You will be both be blooming and it will all be worth it when you see the heartbeat(s)!

Lots of love xx


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: Silly... Yeah years of trying & then you turn into a snivelling snotty constipated wretch who vomits a lot :haha:


----------



## SillyMoo

Its an attractive position I have to agree. You can see why that happens AFTER you get pregnant and not before cant you.... else noone would ever have sprogs cos the men wouldnt come near you!! haha!!


----------



## rachelle1975

I don't know... DH is still trying his luck. I'll give him 10/10 for effortbut there's no cigar!!


----------



## SillyMoo

haha!! Is it worse that my DH HASNT tried?!?!


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh no... I'd relish in the reprieve!! :rofl:


----------



## Wallie

Hmm... what are you ladies like worrying and worrying, it certainly does not make me very excited to get pregnant. You'll have to start enjoying this at some point. Why worry when theres no need too? Positive thoughts ladies, positive thoughts :hugs:

Now, what's all this can't get a full head dyed when duffers. Is this true as that's what I get? :growlmad:


----------



## Misscheifmake

You two will both be fine and you will both see lovely heart beats next week xx

Wallie - hope you're ok and the little embie is snuggling in!

I'm still in pain, but better than yesterday which was terrible! When they said heavier and more painful they really weren't joking were they??!! Do feel that i got through the worst though and now to start getting better and back to normal - Yay!

Clinic called to say that they are happy for us to go ahead with a second cycle and that they will be increasing our drug dosage which is ALL good!! :o

Wine and curry tonight, yum!!


----------



## Wallie

I hope my embie is snuggling in too.

Sorry you're having to go through this Missc, must be awful. :hugs: Yeh for next cycle and more drugs, always a good thing


----------



## rachelle1975

Mischief, glad you're ok & got the green light. Excellent stuff :thumbup: *

Wallie, I blame the hormones!! Trust me, nothing can prepare you for how you feel/worry!! Dilly said she was so ill she didn't want to tell me & sound like she was complaining :haha: *it just doesn't feel quite real & no matter how happy you feel there is always a little niggling fear in the back of your head. I think if you ttc & fall quickly, you're predominantly oblivious to the possibility of things going wrong. On here we end up being scarily aware of early m/c or Meg losing her baby at 10 weeks, Ann at 16 and the girls at v high risk of Down Syndrome. Think it puts everything into perspective & you're grateful for every day you get through. Never thought I'd feel like this, I'm sure Mrs S is the same... It's freaky!!x


----------



## mrssunshine78

I totally agree with u, said to Hubby and my parents earlier if I'd got preg no problems I'd prob be much more laid back. It's just stressful to think that it might all be taken away from u. I'm really hoping I'll feel better if we see a heartbeat next week

Glad you're feeling bit better today misscheif and excellent news about being able to start again. Wine and curry sounds nice!

How r u silly?

R u feeling super positive wallie? I think this has to work for u, it just seems like fate


----------



## SillyMoo

Sunshine look at you and your pea!! :) 

You are both right, we are such a small percentage that knows all the intricacies of conception and pregnancy and all the different things that can go wrong. I read somewhere that the chance of miscarriage after heartbeat on ~6week scan is really low and you'll both be fine. 

Whoop whoop, day off today with DH so we are goin to wander somewhere in the rain and have a long lunch. Can't wait!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

That sounds like a really nice day silly, have fun :hugs:

Yeah my little pea is sweet! 

Still crampy pains today, trying to imagine that it is just my uterus turning into the size of a grapefruit! Lol


----------



## rachelle1975

Day off... so jealous....!!

Having said that i've gone down the high street to the bank, got a hot chocolate and now i'm investigating some idiot who defrauded RBS for £600,000..... i shall hunt him down! Does he not know i'm hormonal? :rofl: DH sold his MG Midget to chap over from France yesterday so we got a few thousand and it can pay off the IVF :yipee: Well.... it can make a dent at least!

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/02/11/aca7024c91e2e7f864394a0f6b5f7aee.gif

Lovely news! And a little sweetpea to boot... feel better today, managed some make up and some breakfast and i just look a bit knackered :yipee: Pee test tomorrow... fingers crossed for that 3+ which should have shown last Monday so should definitely show tomorrow :dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

That sounds like a fun case rachelle, your job does sound very exciting! I'm really bored at work today which isn't good cos that gives me more thinking time! That's something I definitely do not need!

Anyway told my parents last night, and they're very excited, we tried to explain to them that things might not go to plan, and that I've been bleeding and having pains, anyway they've been told not to tell anyone


----------



## rachelle1975

Ah how sweet you told your folks, that's lovely :hugs:

Once we have the scan pic we are going to have them printed on to cards - i'll give dad his on Saturday and then we are having lunch with DH's mum Sunday so will give hers then and his dad after. Sounds a bit sad but Saturday morning i want to go to the crematorium and tell mum - then she can keep her fingers crossed and keep watching over us.

Yep my job can be really good - i used to work for the child abuse team and that was very interesting and very rewarding. Before i was duffers it was people bottling one another on a Friday night but now it's frauds and stuff as they are non-griefy - and i pass it over for other people to do the arresting :winkwink:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I think that's really nice u going and telling your mum, I'm not religious or anything but have been asking my grandparents to make sure everything is ok, not sure if that's a bit strange?

So wishing it was tuesday!


----------



## rachelle1975

not strange at all! I'm not religious either... but God does know i only talk to him when i want something and he still seems to like me :winkwink:

Just think, get the weekend out of the way and it'll be Tuesday before you know it! I feel like i may sleep the weekend away... went to bed at 8 last night and was sparko by 9 but woke up at about 5.30 as i had a dream all my symptoms went and then i was starring into space worrying... proper loopy i am! I've had some shocking pervy dreams lately too! :haha:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Lol at your dreams, I was having pretty filthy dreams, but they've stopped. Af pains seem to be getting worse, so now I'm getting all panicky again argh I feel like a crazy woman!


----------



## rachelle1975

It's that blooming grapefruit sized watermelon of yours.. unless you are constipated? If you are constipated it causes cramps and pain - get some lovely prune juice :sick: down your neck pronto!!! :haha:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm not constipated, so it must just be my expanding uterus, maybe there's 2 in there-babies not uterus! Lol Think I just need a rest. 

Can't wait for this wknd to be over with, normally I only wish my wk days away! Lol


----------



## rachelle1975

I always wish my life away! Make sure you have a good sleep & take it easy this weekend. I feel pooped, glad it's Friday & I'll still probably be in bed by 8!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah am just gonna rest again this wknd, we've no plans so that's good!

When u doing your digi?


----------



## Wallie

mrssunshine78 said:


> I totally agree with u, said to Hubby and my parents earlier if I'd got preg no problems I'd prob be much more laid back. It's just stressful to think that it might all be taken away from u. I'm really hoping I'll feel better if we see a heartbeat next week
> 
> Glad you're feeling bit better today misscheif and excellent news about being able to start again. Wine and curry sounds nice!
> 
> How r u silly?
> 
> R u feeling super positive wallie? I think this has to work for u, it just seems like fate

Haha, sorry, I know the reason you are worried and Rachelle and everyone else on LTTTC but I was just trying to gee you both up a bit. Negitivity feeds to others easily that's all. :hugs: I'm sure I'll be the same.

I do feel positive but today for some reason I was on a downer at work. Probably just because of my boss, he's a git sometimes :haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

All bosses are gits.. Mine too :hugs:

Ah don't worry, we arent negative just mad :winkwink:

Digi tomorrow or Sunday but I'm proper pooping my pants for some reason!!

Breast feeding Nazi attacked me at work today... I'll be having none if that I tell you!! :ninja:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hows the cramping sunshine?

I was up at 5 this morning worrying! But I did a digi with my 9am pee & got my 3+ within a minute on the digi! So quick so I feel comforted now... Think it'll all be easier after the scan :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

cramping doesn't seem as bad today, so thats good. Boobs are aching a bit today and i'm so happy about it! :wacko:

yay for 3+, glad it made you feel better. mine came up really quickly too, and i must admit i haven't done any more tests since, so maybe i'm not addicted?! Less than a week for our scans now, so maybe we will both feel loads better after (until we start worrying about the next one! lol)

how r u pupo wallie? better for not seeing your boss today i bet! mine isn't too bad, except when he comes ans tells us friday lunchtime thats he's gonna work from home in the afternoon - i have no idea what he does, except perhaps go to the pub!!


----------



## Wallie

rachelle1975 said:


> Hows the cramping sunshine?
> 
> I was up at 5 this morning worrying! But I did a digi with my 9am pee & got my 3+ within a minute on the digi! So quick so I feel comforted now... Think it'll all be easier after the scan :hugs:

Woohoo!:happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Hi MrsS. I'm good, feeling alot better today. Feel a bit crampy today though. Hmm.. not sure if this is a good thing or not? Anyway I'm not worrying!

Hope you all have a fabby weekend.


----------



## mrssunshine78

think the cramping is just from the EC and ET, i had quite a lot of cramping just after ET

glad you're feeling better today, have a good wknd too


----------



## SillyMoo

Afternoon girls

How are you all? Did you have good weekends?

Great news that you both got the 3+ reassurance too... must feel great and now only a matter of hours till your scans too. SO excited (and jealous) for you!!

How are you feeling Mischeif?

Wallie - hope that you are enjoying being PUPO and not symptom spotting.

One of my cycle buddies at my clinic who got her BFP is having her 9 week scan on teh same day we are having our review appointment which stings a little bit. Spent some time with my goreous nephew at the weekend which was lovely though and makes me more broody and keen to keep going :D

We got a letter back from our MP at the weekend saying he is lobbying the PCT re. our IVF referral too. Not sure it will make any difference but I am glad that its been noted at that level and was impressed that we got a response (hand written intro and signature too). I think that DH and I have decided that we should just go private again as I dont want to wait any longer and we cant imagine the NHS suddenly retracting their decision.

Sorry, I just needed to voice all that and feel so comfortable with you all.

Happy Valentines day, i hope you are all goings to be spoilt rotten by your OHs xxx

:mamafy:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hope you're having a good valentines day too, we don't really do valentines day, and this yr am working til 9pm anyway!

Can understand how u feel silly, I so hope u get your sticky bfp on your next cycle. Am feeling really nervous about my scan tomorrow, this is mainly due to my lack of symptoms and of course cos we've been trying so long and I'm so worried it might be taken away.

It's good your mp has taken the time to get back to you, you'll prob be pregnant by the time u hear back about funding!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Happy Valentines! I have been such a mean wife this year :wacko:

Got spoilt rotten by my DH and got chocs and a new charm for my bracelet to symbalise a new positive start - how cute! So in return i got him 3 new DVD's....... one i know he will love and....two girlies one for him to watch with me! :haha: 

Well done on writing Silly, it makes me mad that they have removed the funding. I know we are lucky as got approved before but i am so angry for the others that have to go through this without it. I'm going to write too.

The clinic have said that are happy for me to start round two from my bext AF - it almost seems to soon and i'm not sure..... But in the mean time i will step away from the wine glass! :happydance:

Hoping that this week brings amazing scan news and can't wait to hear the news. Don't be scared Sunshine, it's normal to be nervous but it will be fine. I just know it.

xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Sounds like you've got a great Hubby there misscheif!

That's great news u can start again after next af, it might seem soon, but I think if it was me I'd want to get straight back on with it. 

Have u started your 10K training yet? 

Hope you're feeling ok


----------



## Misscheifmake

I might feel differently in a week but right now its all so soon that it's a little scary. Maybe i am a little put off because i wouldn't want to face losing for a second time... :cry:

Not training yet as been fairly uncomfortable with the horrid AF. But feel more normal today so have said that will take the dog out running tonight - i'm hoping that she can drag me round! You would never believe that i once ran a whole marathon by my current fitness levels :blush:

But i did purchase some spangly new trainers in an effort to try and motivate myself to run... and with all the chocolate i have been consuming this last week i need that motivation!!


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: ladies

Wallie... how you doing? sending you a bucket load of :dust: xxx

Mischief... totally understand how you feel. We had our m/c beginning of September and had our review appt a month later and didn't start again until end of December. It's really important to get a good headspace and there's nothing wrong with waiting and taking good care of yourself. Hope the dog running went well last night... the spangly trainers sound fantastic!!!

Silly.... Big :hugs: for you! Well done for lobbying your MP - i think it's very important because regardless of the outcome you feel like you have done something. I wrote a ton of complaint letters after our cancelled NHS cycle last April but picking a top private clinic was the best thing i did as i felt i got treated like a person rather than a number. Do you think you will cycle again soon?

Mrs Sunshine..... i can't wait any longer!! How was it?! :dust:


----------



## SillyMoo

Sunshine, when is your scan?!?! Thinking of you xx

Mischeif - I would go with your gut instinct and if that is saying wait I think you should wait. Dont feel forced into going soon just cos they have space.

Rach - how are you? How is work? Are you bored yet in your bubble, bet it smells a bit too?? :p

Wallie - how are you hun? Chilled and just awaiting the BFP?

I think when we have our review appt in a couple of weeks we may ask to start asap. I did the pill for 2 months before our first round so it wouldnt be immediate anyway so that would give some headspace for us both.

My DH is away at the moment so had a lovely random dinner of bacon, mushrooms, edamame beans and halloumi with a side order of Glee. :)


----------



## Misscheifmake

Oohh its scan day today isn't it Sunshine... let us know! xx

Wallie lots of sticky vibes for you xx

Rachelle - Vibes for your upcoming scan too! By the way took your advice and started a journal! lol  xx

Silly - love the sound of dinner and i love Glee! xx

I have to wait till next AF anyway which they said could take up to six weeks due to the m/c. So i am just going to wait to decide on that day and see how i feel. At the moment it would be a 'not ready' but i do tend to bounce back at things quite quickly so may surprise myself.

I don't get to sit with the consultant and discuss the findings, is that wrong? He has looked at my file and considered us as good to go for a second time and that's all. I feel like we are on a conveyer belt! 

Silly - we may be going at the same time again! xx


----------



## rachelle1975

You sold me on the Glee!! :wohoo:

Work is okay but very boring!! and yes... bubble is a tad smelly! inundated with b'days at work and people bringing cakes in.... Lovely!!

Wow 2 months on the pill? Must admit i didn't do the pill as it turned me into a hormonal witch and made me feel quite cruddy - i'm all for going straight into sniffing on CD21 of my cycle! :yipee:


----------



## SillyMoo

Its not really 2 months, its one full month and then start CD21 of second pack, it sends me mental too but cos of the PCOS my cycle length varies and thats the only way of knowing that the hormones are at the right place.... its a pain in the proverbial.

Mischeif, does sound like you are on a conveyer belt! Where are you going? Would be great if we could go again together :)

Rach, are you at Lister? They are meant to be fab.

Our clinic is great and pretty good stats too for a out-of-London hospital. 

Sunshine..... where are you?!?


----------



## rachelle1975

Sunshine's scan is 1.30.... i was harassing her... i've promised to leave her alone until 3pm :rofl:

Mine is midday on Thursday... i shall be on my iphone mid-exam :haha:

Ah yes... the pill is necessary to ensure your dates to start - i have to say, it made me go more mad than the IVF drugs!! Although the consultant told me that i was being ridiculous as there were no side effects...... thank you medical professional lady! 

Yep we went to The Lister. Apparently they are in the top 3 and they have the top embryologists. I know lots of girls who went there having been told by the NHS they were 'poor performers' and they got lots of lovely eggs to blastocyst. When they tweaked my cycle it really improved my egg quality. It's not cheap but i definitely think it was money well spent :thumbup: 70% success rate at my age with blasts!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Ok so have to wait an hour and half till we harass Sunshine some more! 

I'm at the Woking Nuffield at the moment, as had the choice between them and Roehampton for our IVf cycles. The Nuffield won as only a 10 minute drive down the road from work so easy to hide what i am doing from work etc... well it would have been had i not beena blabbermouth and told too many people! Next time we are not telling anyone and it will be our little secret and they can all just find out afterwards.

If we have to go for a third i think we will definitely look at the Lister, heard lots of good things and i had a quick look at their stats and i liked them!

x


----------



## rachelle1975

Don't worry mischief... i love to share too! Second time kept it schtum although most of work appear to now know as Management have shared it which sucks since i've not told my family.

Oooh Nuffield is good - i wanted to transfer there to have mine as Roehampton was atrocious so good choice not going there - there were vile, they had me on the pill for 5 weeks, DR for 2 weeks and then said 'oh we forgot to weigh you and you are now 5lb to heavy for treatment'... i was gobsmacked. When i said i had gained during the 7 weeks of treatment Rowena Bevan called me a liar!!! yuk! yuk! yuk!

You won't need a second go mischief... bit of tweaking and you will ace it!!! :hugs:

Awwwww Sunshine come on already i'm sooooooooooooo impatient!!!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

My acupuncturist had nothing but bad things to say about Roehampton and said that the Nurses were awful and had no bedside manner, sounds like she was right! 

I'm sorry that they did that too you though - yuck x


----------



## SillyMoo

I am at Woking Nuffield too!! Under the Riddler :D


----------



## Misscheifmake

Oh wow - we're at the same place!! Such a small world Silly xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Bad news, no heartbeat, no foetal pole, so devastated, get rescanned next wk, but feel like it's a pointless waste of time :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh my god no... Sunshine I'm so sorry. What does that mean if there's no feotal pole?? What about your symptoms?xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Don't really understand 100% and don't really have many symptoms, just want to curl up and just stay there at the moment


----------



## SillyMoo

Oh Sunshine I am so so sorry to hear that news. All I can do is offer you a massive hug and so much love and to let you know that you and your OH are in my thoughts :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## rachelle1975

My heart is broken for you. That is so unfair, to come so far. I just don't understand. You poor thing, how was your DH?x


----------



## Misscheifmake

:hugs: - Oh Sunshine i'm so sorry xx You and your Dh need to give each lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Wallie

Oh no Mrs S, I'm SO sorry....


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hi Sunshine, just wanted to say that i am really thinking of you and your DH xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey sunshine :hugs:

Not wishing to give you false hope but I've done so much googling & there seems to be a lot of girls who see a HB when the have a second scan? It seems like a persons weight & the equipment can make a difference as well as if bubba is just taking it's time to develop. Was there a sac & yolk?

Thinking of you xx


----------



## raf-wife

i dont want to give false hope either and have been wondering whether to post but i have been googling too and it could just be too soon, my clinic also told me they often dont see a heartbeat until 7 weeks but they scan at 6 weeks to make sure its not ectopic, thinking of you sweetheart x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks girls, I've given up tbh, but they did tell me to keep positive, there was something in the bottom of the sack, but think I can't get my hopes up

Anyway we've sacked work off and have come to Edinburgh for a few days

Good luck tomorrow rachelle, hope it's twins for u
Xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Bless you sunshine. I'm shitting myself & worried it'll be bad news but think that's normal, I dunno. When are you back for a re scan? I'm really hoping it's just your little ray of sunshine being a bugger & she will be on the screen next week :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

It's next Tuesday, don't know if I said yesterday the sac was only 5+ wks and obviously my dates can't be wrong :cry:

I'm sure everything will be fine for u tomorrow keeping everything crossed for u xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ah crap. But if there's a yolk?? 

I know that often IVF embryos can be a little slow developing. Limbo is the worst :hugs:

Still have hope for you just in case but equally understand how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Sunshine, Getting away sounds like a great idea to me. Just take it day by day and i have everything crossed for next week just in case and if not then will be sending lots of hugs instead.

Rachelle - hope your scan goes ok today. let us know? x

Wallie - Lots of sticky vibes for you, when's test day?

Silly - How you doing, when's your next appointment?
x


----------



## SillyMoo

Rach - just quickly popped on to say that I am thinking of you today, hope all goes well.

Sunshine - I think that going to Edinburgh is a brilliant idea. I hope that you and DH can take a lot of comfort in each other in this awful limbo period. I am thinking of you both and have everything crossed for better news next week.

Wallie - hope that you are well and not going mad on the 2WW.

Mischeif - how are you feeling now? Who are you under at WN? We have an appt on the 2nd and are going to ask to go again as soon as we can. Where do you live? I work in the 'Ford so WN isnt too far :)

Love to you all xx


----------



## Wallie

My test date is 26th February, ages away yet but I'll test before then. No, not going mad, infact it actually feels like I never had IVF and it's just like a normal tww really. Nothing happening symptom wise either, so I'm probably out again. I'm still hopeful though.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey lovely ladies :wave:

So all is well with us and the alien.... DH and i didn't realise how stressed we were until we saw the heartbeat flickering and both burst into tears. Worth every second of the last 3.5 years waiting :hugs:

How is everyone doing?

Wallie - i had no symptoms apart from going a little loopy and getting tearful... no real cramps or anything else! xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Aww that's fab news rachelle, so pleased everything is ok. Gives me hope


----------



## Misscheifmake

Yay - thank goodness for some good news at last.

This little group has been having a pretty rough time of it. I'm so pleased to have met some lovely girls and had the chance to cycle with you all. And i'm sure we will all be ok and get there in the end xx

And Rachelle I am so made up for you!! xxxxx BIG HUGS xxxx


----------



## rachelle1975

:hugs: thanks Ladies... there is always hope. We've still a long way to go but i feel relieved to have got this far. It's a tick in the box and i can start up my little journal for Alien now :thumbup: I bought all the bits but didn't feel confident to write it up x


----------



## Misscheifmake

Be confident now sweets and start to finally enjoy it, please!! xxx

SO HAPPY FOR YOU THAT I FEEL THE NEED TO SHOUT! XX


----------



## rachelle1975

Nice big shouting capitals!! :rofl:

Lister charged £158 for my scan... OMFG.... still, it was pretty cool! We figured one at 9 weeks for reassurance and then the NHS one will be 3 weeks later so it's all good....:thumbup:


----------



## SillyMoo

Wow, at last some amazing news! Superfragilistically pleased for you Rach!! Whoop whoop!! xxxx


----------



## Misscheifmake

You know i'm not giving up on the twin thing yet... i think they might find one at your next scan.... :haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

The sonographer had a good old search!! Deffo only 1... Can't wait for another scan in 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Silly - I am feeling tons better now and back to normal. And i can't believe that i am going to be starting in six weeks and in the space of a day i have gone from hmmmm to bring it on! Hope we get to cycle together. 

I am under Mr Brooks, you the same? Live in Addlestone so a nice 10 minute drive door to door! x


----------



## SillyMoo

I am so pleased Rach that it all looks good but another 2WW until teh next one! I cant believe they charge you so much - Ouch! Totally worth every penny though :)

Mischief - we are under Mr Riddle who is ridic busy at the moment hence the delayed meeting with them. I just want to start again now too - apparently they are really busy at the moment so I hope we can get going together that would be great. Would like to meet Mr Brook though, he is meant to be HOT!! ;)


----------



## rachelle1975

I really hope you guys get to cycle together, it's so nice and plus 2nd times a charm and then you will be over in 1st tri with me :hugs:

My friend got preggers 2nd go at WN - 1st go NHS, 2nd paying - she totally rates them an actually has gone back for another shot now the baby is a toddler.


----------



## SillyMoo

Oh, we got a letter from the NHS saying that we wont be getting funding from them unless we have 'exceptional circumstances'. Can only assume that means if I had no fallopian tubes or DH had very few swimmers..... So looks like we will be going private again.... bah!


----------



## Misscheifmake

I don't know about HOT but he has definately got a twinkle in the eye, lol. If they're busy maybe that's why i'm not getting another appointment to chat but just told me what Mr Brook said about my notes - oh well bring it on i say!

Rachelle - How cool if we get to catch up in first tri!! Fingers crossed very tightly for that one. And in the mean time keep us super updated with pics and stuff.

I think we should all keep this thread going until we can all move accross! x


----------



## Misscheifmake

I hate the NHS and i know how lucky we are as just slipped in under the net before the funding was removed. Seriously remove the lesser operations and cosmetic surgery but IVF does not fall into either of those categories.


----------



## rachelle1975

What would you like me to change the name of this thread to? Then it can be something that means something to you guys?

Wow... Silly how come you can't get funding for the NHS?x


----------



## SillyMoo

Our letter was quite strong and put across the points relating to IVF not being a luxury cos infertlity is an illness and not something we inflicted on ourselves. In their response they said that they have stopped all non-urgent treatments including (as an example)gastric banding and hip(hop) operations on people that smoke or have high BMIs..... 

We are just really lucky that we are currently able to afford to pay for 2 cycles (thank god for DHs bonus).

Will have a think about what to call this thread, but you arent leaving us are you Rach?

x


----------



## SillyMoo

(Rach, Surrey PCT stopped IVF funding completely in November, we had our referral consultation in December and missed out by a couple of weeks)


----------



## rachelle1975

Ahh got it... see i'm just a fat bugger who weighed 5lb too much so that's why Roehampton cancelled my cycle after BCP and DR.... bumholes the lot of them.... but i'm not bitter :haha:

I'm going nowhere... but equally i don't want to outstay my welcome if you know what i mean!! xxxx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Rach - you can never outstay your welcome. You are with us with us till the end! lol x

We were so lucky as originally we got transferred to Kingston PCT in error and it took me 4 months to argue it back to Surrey - difference between one paid and two paid cycles so was definately worth the argument. We haven't got the money to pay at the moment. We only got approved in October so scraped it by a few weeks.

It makes me so angry as infertility is just not in the same category. Surely all it takes is a little empaphy to understand how devastating this is and one treatment can mean all the difference. Rant over!


----------



## rachelle1975

Must admit we have horrific credit card bills after the treatment.. I got a sainsburys Nectar credit card & now have enough points for a free trip to Bruges!! Just can't afford spending money :haha:


----------



## rachelle1975

Thread title changed.... PMA all the way!!x


----------



## SillyMoo

Whoop Whoop!! PMA is here to stay! Thanks for changing it.

Youll always be welcome here, we have all been through this together and will continue too.

Sunshine I hope you are ok, thinking of you lots x

5lbs over and they cancelled your treatment, really?!? Thats awful :'( My BMI was 36.6 when we first realised we needed IVF and then we missed the funding cos it took me so long to lose it - I feel totally responsible for our debt and the fact that the bonus will go on IVF and not a holiday for DH.

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

You & me both Silly... I was 38 and got down to a BMI of 30 but they forgot to weigh me until 6 weeks into treatment & so they cancelled it saying the anaesthetic wouldn't be good with my weight! Went to the lister having gained half a stone and they said it wasn't a problem... My BMI is 35 now after 2 treatments so I'm not planning on eating for 2 but I am planning on joining WW in October and doing lots of fresh air pram pushing!!x


----------



## Misscheifmake

You girlies have done so well with your losses - altho what difference does the BMI really make and differs from clinic to clinic, another stupid NHS thing!! 

Loving the new title - yay with the PMA :o)


----------



## Misscheifmake

Sunshine, how you doing? Thinking of you xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm feeling really sad and empty, keep crying. And to make matters worse one of my friends text yesterday to say she's preg again! This is shaping up to be the worst week ever :cry::cry: this is friend number 3 who will have had 2 babies in time we've been ttc, I'm just getting so sick of it all :cry:

Sorry for the rant, please forgive me :flower:


----------



## Wallie

mrssunshine78 said:


> I'm feeling really sad and empty, keep crying. And to make matters worse one of my friends text yesterday to say she's preg again! This is shaping up to be the worst week ever :cry::cry: this is friend number 3 who will have had 2 babies in time we've been ttc, I'm just getting so sick of it all :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant, please forgive me :flower:

No-one will ever blame you. You have every reason to be upset and this is just like sticking the knife into you. I'm SO sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

mrssunshine78 said:


> I'm feeling really sad and empty, keep crying. And to make matters worse one of my friends text yesterday to say she's preg again! This is shaping up to be the worst week ever :cry::cry: this is friend number 3 who will have had 2 babies in time we've been ttc, I'm just getting so sick of it all :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant, please forgive me :flower:

Forgive you for what sweets? We all understand xx

Believe me i was a walking crying machine last week, but you will find the strength to move forward and somehow to do it all over again. Shield yourselves from your real life friends when you need to, i have and i am now at the point where i don't care if they get it or not. If they love me they will support me as i would them.

Just take lots of time and look after yourself. Remember your hormones are completely shot at the moment as well so if you want to scream, shout and cry just do it. And those that matter will understand.

Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

:wave: ladies

I think you are all so incredibly brave, i really do. I just avoided this forum and it's pregnancy announcements and didn't leave the house for 2 months... i think i let the despair really get to me rather than trying to be logical.

You are all so wonderful and i'm so sorry that you all had to go through this. Life is very unfair and it sucks ass big time.

I just hope that you all get through this, come out the other side and that 2011 might have started off a bit cruddy but it will definitely end with much happier news :hugs:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hey guys, Just a quick note to say that I hope everyone is ok and holding up? xx 

I'm definately in a PMA kind of mood at the moment and thinking that 2011 is going to end as being a GREAT year for us all! x


----------



## mrssunshine78

loving your PMA!!

i just want tomorrow out of the way, and then the bleeding to commence, i think only then will i be able to draw a line under this shitty experience. i'm still struggling with everything, crying lots and just feeling so emotional :cry:

anyway weight watchers begins on wednesday, i haven't got lots to lose, about a stone and i'd be very happy.

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

taken a leaf out of your book misscheif, have updated my journal

rachelle am loving your blueberry!!


----------



## SillyMoo

Love you all LOTS, we havent had the easiest time but it WILL happen for all of us. Saw a hypnotist the other day and she said that PMA is a really powerful thing and best of all its FREE!!! 

Sunshine, I will be thinking of you tomorrow and have secretly got my fingers crossed for some good news for you.

xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks silly :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Yeh I'm hoping you have a miracle there Mrs S and you have good news tomorrow. Must be awful being in limbo, at least I know I'm out and that's bad enough. 

:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

wallie - what do you mean you are out?? isn't it too early to be testing? :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i've just read your journal wallie, am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hey team PMA! x

Hugs to you Wallie and i am soo sorry, hope you're ok xx

Sunshine, big hugs ready for tomorrow's scan. Fingers crossed that everything goes well tomorrow and if not then lots of PMA vibes and hugs and bring on the next go. Good news on the journal, i'm going stalking!

Silly, hope you're doing good too! 

Rachelle - 7 week hugs, wohoo!!

I'm trying to do weightwatchers to as decided that i want to drop a stone too, only problem is i keep cheating - just couldnt fit the Mcdonalds into my points last week so ate it all anyway! lol

Remember we CAN do this if not this time then next time for sure! x


----------



## rachelle1975

Hmmmm mcdonalds!! Good girl :haha:

Chocolate has lost it's glitz & sparkle for me... Unfortunately it's not been replaced by a love if salads but instead a love of carbs... Toast, bagels & pasta!! Dinner tonight was something called rumbledethump??? Cabbage, potato & swede which Is fab until you factor in the butter & cheese :rofl:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Thoughts and hugs for today Sunshine xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Have updated my journal, still no answers :cry:


----------



## SillyMoo

Hey all. How are things?? xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

not having a good day i'm afraid, yesterday i was all full of hope and overnight its seems to have gone :cry: roll on tuesday!!

how r u?


----------



## SillyMoo

Oh hun, I wish I could give you massive great big hug :hugs: this cyber one comes with lots of warmth and understanding. You really are in such a shi**y position at the moment. Did you ask for an earlier scan? 

Try and keep the PMA up, remember that its not over until its over and no news is good news etc, although they arent very comforting for you at the moment. I wish I could tell you what was going to happen to help you out of this suffering.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

thank you :hugs: i didn't ask for an earlier scan, i decided that maybe it was best to wait the full week just in case something miraculous does happen in the week, figured i'd always be thinking what if, do you know what i mean? we're going to see russell howard tonight (hubby bought tickets for my birthday) and if he doesn't make me laugh nothing will!


----------



## Wallie

It really must be so hard for you MrsS, I'm so sorry about all this. Hopefully you'll have a great night which will be a good distraction for you.

AFM - I'm actually alright about everything not going to plan. I can't believe what I'm like actually. I suppose in a way I never thought it would happen anyway but once I knew I was out I was upset. I need to just shut myself off from everything and be sad, cry and do nothing. Once I've done that I feel so much better. I have a great husband, a great friend who's really helped me through it too. It makes all the difference doesn't it.

Hopefully we'll try again soon, maybe June, FX'd anyway.

Hugs to everyone especially you MrsS. Must be hell not knowing... :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

You've got an amazing attitude wallie, I'm sure next time will be more successful, my clinic even said the first times just like a trial run, so I'm drawing my hope from that too. Having a great husband makes a massive difference, I can't imagine going through this without being with someone amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Misscheifmake

Its true though that the first time is the trial run, as they need to work out how we respond to the drugs etc and next time they can tweak it all for a better attempt.

I'm doing ok, started running and now in training for the 10k. I am going to need a lot of will power to keep this one up! I am just counting down the days till number two attempt and although still really sad about the m/c i am ready to give it another go. Just have to believe that next time will be a better result.

Hugs to all xxxxx


----------

